# Mi ha straziato l'anima, ora mi sento vuoto



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

se possibile sto peggio di prima,non ha senso per me, perchè col tempo l'intensità dovrebbe andare calando.
ho accantonato la possibilità di provarci con la libraia, perchè il modo in cui vorrei farlo non è adatto e poi anche se per miracolo non fosse impegnata e mi volesse davvero conoscere, si accorgerebbe subito che sono ancora innamorato perso della mia ex, senza contare che ogni discorso che intraprenderei riguardante il mio passato farebbe riferimento sempre a lei.
mi è rimasta l'abitudine di passeggiare fino in centro e piano piano mi sono spinto fino a dove abitava, non ci ero più andato da quando l'avevo aiutata a fare il trasloco,bè questa settimana ogni sera in cui sono andato la luce della sua finestra era sempre spenta, sul citofono l'etichetta dove c'era il suo nome è cancellata, la sua macchina nei dintorni non c'è, credo che non abiti più li(non sono uno stolker non ho mai cercato di contattarla in tutto questo tempo, perchè sapevo che lei non voleva, solo camminare una volta mi ha portato li, ero particolarmente triste e volevo solo vedere la luce alla finestra e sapere che li c'era lei, mi accontentavo di poco).
ieri notte le ho mandato una mail era la quarta in 5 mesi, mi aveva risposto solo alla prima.
a questa ha risposto, non è stata cattiva, non so cosa mi aspettavo, ma è stato devastante, mi ha detto che non mi rispondeva perchè non sapeve cosa dirmi,mi ha detto che mi ha perdonato e non c'è l'ha più con me,non ha risposto però a quando le ho chiesto se si fosse convinta che sbagliava nel pensare che avevo smesso di amarla prima e che stavo ancora con lei solo per abitudine e che anche adesso l'amo ancora.
poi mi ha detto che sta bene, ora guarda avanti, è felice e non guarda più indietro.
e questo è tutto, forse potrebbe anche leggere questo mio post, visto che dopo che si era risolto col falso personaggio di FB io le avevo raccontato tutto, fatto vedere il sito e detto il mio nik, ma non credo che si interessi più a me, anche se sarebbe bello se tu potessi leggere


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se possibile sto peggio di prima,non ha senso per me, perchè col tempo l'intensità dovrebbe andare calando.
> ho accantonato la possibilità di provarci con la libraia, perchè il modo in cui vorrei farlo non è adatto e poi anche se per miracolo non fosse impegnata e mi volesse davvero conoscere, si accorgerebbe subito che sono ancora innamorato perso della mia ex, senza contare che ogni discorso che intraprenderei riguardante il mio passato farebbe riferimento sempre a lei.
> mi è rimasta l'abitudine di passeggiare fino in centro e piano piano mi sono spinto fino a dove abitava, non ci ero più andato da quando l'avevo aiutata a fare il trasloco,bè questa settimana ogni sera in cui sono andato la luce della sua finestra era sempre spenta, sul citofono l'etichetta dove c'era il suo nome è cancellata, la sua macchina nei dintorni non c'è, credo che non abiti più li(non sono uno stolker non ho mai cercato di contattarla in tutto questo tempo, perchè sapevo che lei non voleva, solo camminare una volta mi ha portato li, ero particolarmente triste e volvo solo vedere la luce alla finestra e sapere che li c'era lei, mi accontentavo di poco).
> ieri notte le ho mandato una mail era la quarta in 5 mesi, mi aveva risposto solo alla prima.
> ...


Bender, scusa se mi permetto , ma tu, metterci una pietra sopra, voltare pagina, cambiare aria, mollarla lì, e.... non mi vengono altre espressioni, non ci pensi proprio vero.
Te lo hanno detto in 300 credo. Smettila di crogiolarti in questa situazione. Cambia disco. Lei ti avra anche straziato l'anima ma tu ci stai straziando le balle e la pazienza con sta storia.


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Bender, scusa se mi permetto , ma tu, metterci una pietra sopra, voltare pagina, cambiare aria, mollarla lì, e.... non mi vengono altre espressioni, non ci pensi proprio vero.
> Te lo hanno detto in 300 credo. Smettila di crogiolarti in questa situazione. Cambia disco.


lo so che me lo hanno detto tutti, lo so che mi attaccheranno tutti.
ma ho notato , poi magari è solo una mia impressione, che tutti o quasi con la scusa del consiglio vorrebbero che agissi come dicono loro, se non lo fai ti danno contro, anche se teoricamente il bello di ogni forum dovrebbe essere che è variegato, da modi di pensare e caratteri differenti che si incontrano.
qui leggendo quasi tutti sono sistemati, hanno trovato un loro equilibrio anche con compromessi, ma hanno qualcuno vicino, e alcuni non si accontentano di una sola persona.
io scrivo quasi fosse un diario


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che me lo hanno detto tutti, lo so che mi attaccheranno tutti.
> ma ho notato , poi magari è solo una mia impressione, che tutti o quasi con la scusa del consiglio vorrebbero che agissi come dicono loro, se non lo fai ti danno contro, anche se teoricamente il bello di ogni forum dovrebbe essere che è variegato, da modi di pensare e caratteri differenti che si incontrano.
> qui leggendo quasi tutti sono sistemati, hanno trovato un loro equilibrio anche con compromessi, ma hanno qualcuno vicino, e alcuni non si accontentano di una sola persona.
> io scrivo quasi fosse un diario


Guarda magari ci possiamo sbagliare in tanti, ma di una cosa io sono sicuro, che il primo passo per risolvere i tuoi problemi lo devi fare tu ed è un passo nella direzione che ti porta distante da quella persona.
Nessuno nasce o si ritrova "sistemato" in amore, "sistemati" - se ti fa' piacere usare questo vocabolo - si diventa, decidendo bene per se stessi, e decidere bene a volte comporta anche rinunciare ad alcune persone.
Ciao.


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

*Rinunciare*



spleen ha detto:


> Guarda magari ci possiamo sbagliare in tanti, ma di una cosa io sono sicuro, che il primo passo per risolvere i tuoi problemi lo devi fare tu ed è un passo nella direzione che ti porta distante da quella persona.
> Nessuno nasce o si ritrova "sistemato" in amore, "sistemati" - se ti fa' piacere usare questo vocabolo - si diventa, decidendo bene per se stessi, e decidere bene a volte comporta anche rinunciare ad alcune persone.
> Ciao.


il fatto è che lei ha rinunciato non io,quando si è innamorati, si può decidere di smettere di esserlo? capisco che il mio impuntarmi e continuare ad insistere, e andare per la mia strada, può sembrare fastidioso e provocatorio, ma non è mia intenzione, scrivo qui solo i miei pensieri e cerco di essere il più trasparente possibile.
io credo che tranne in poche eccezzioni,presto o tardi nelle relazioni entra la monotonia della quotidianità, che ti fa dare per scontata l'altra persona, o peggio ti fa perdere totalmente interesse, se ci si conosce da molto giovani è peggio, se capita dopo invece intorno ai 30 con lo stesso tempo ci sono più cambiamenti(matrimonio, figli,mutuo)per molti sono complicazioni, se va male, ma sono anche delle ragioni per tentare di agiustare le cose se si trova un punto di incontro e si è disposti a salvare la relazione, se non c'è nulla di questo è tutto molto più facile e non si pensa molto alle conseguenze.la mia personale visione delle cose, con la poca esperienza che ho( io cercherei in ogni modo di salvare una relazione)


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender. Ripetti con me : Non mi ama. Non mi ama. Non mi ama. È finita. È finita. È finita. Succede a tutti. Succede a tutti. Succede a tutti. Si sopravvive. Si sopravvive. Si sopravvive.


----------



## zadig (28 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender. Ripetti con me : Non mi ama. Non mi ama. Non mi ama. È finita. È finita. È finita. Succede a tutti. Succede a tutti. Succede a tutti. Si sopravvive. Si sopravvive. Si sopravvive.


il mare è pieno di pesci. Il mare è pieno di pesci. Il mare è pieno di pesci.


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> il mare è pieno di pesci. Il mare è pieno di pesci. Il mare è pieno di pesci.


Prima di chiedere che qualcun,altro ti ami ama te stesso, ama te stesso, ama te stesso


----------



## zadig (28 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Prima di chiedere che qualcun,altro ti ami ama te stesso, ama te stesso, ama te stesso


giustissimo, è alla base.
Ma Bender è Bender, ci gode nello star male.


----------



## Eratò (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che me lo hanno detto tutti, lo so che mi attaccheranno tutti.
> ma ho notato , poi magari è solo una mia impressione, che tutti o quasi con la scusa del consiglio vorrebbero che agissi come dicono loro, se non lo fai ti danno contro, anche se teoricamente il bello di ogni forum dovrebbe essere che è variegato, da modi di pensare e caratteri differenti che si incontrano.
> qui leggendo quasi tutti sono sistemati, hanno trovato un loro equilibrio anche con compromessi, ma hanno qualcuno vicino, e alcuni non si accontentano di una sola persona.
> io scrivo quasi fosse un diario


Adesso te lo faccio io l'attacco perche pare che lo vai cercando.
Ma qui c'e gente che ha vissuto tradimenti veri,altro che invenzioni 
e bugie da adolescenti.E ci son andati di mezzo progetti futuri,anni di matrimonio,fiducia 
e soprattutto figli...storie strazianti per davvero.Sai perche non 
te ne sei accorto?Perche non li vedi piangersi adosso
e perche qui cercano conforto ma ascoltano per davvero
,si confrontano....Tu invece rimani concentrato su di te,convinto
che l'unica soluzione e via di uscita sia soffrire.Loro lottano per uscire
mentre tu lotti per rimanerci nella tua situazione.Quasi quasi ci provi gusto.
E vabbene ma lascia stare gli altri..
.


----------



## Traccia (28 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Adesso te lo faccio io l'attacco perche pare che lo vai cercando.
> Ma qui c'e gente che ha vissuto tradimenti veri,altro che invenzioni
> e bugie da adolescenti.E ci son andati di mezzo progetti futuri,anni di matrimonio,fiducia
> e soprattutto figli...storie strazianti per davvero.Sai perche non
> ...


Grandissima!  D'accordo su tutto!
Ma poi...capirai...lui ha aperto questo 3d immaginando che LEI lo sta leggendo (ma quando mai!), lo ha aperto per LEI, non per se stesso o per avere consigli da noi, ma per farle sentire quanto lui è ancora disperato ed innamorato. 
FIGURATI se gli cavi un ragno dal buco con questa premessa!!!  Resterà sempre sul suo strazio perché se osasse "reagire" e poi lei lo leggesse? Non avrebbe più speranze, no?
Eh invece così avoja quante ne ha.....
Tempo sprecato a rispondergli. Perché ogni cosa lui raffotzerebbe/ribadirebbe la sua posizione


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2015)

*Angeli del Cielo e della Terra*

Datemi la forza di non ammazzarlo a bastonate


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

Dai facciamoci forza insieme: Bender non esiste Bender non esiste Bender non esiste
o
Ci sta prendendo per il culo ci sta prendendo per il culo ci sta prendendo per il culo


----------



## Horny (28 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Datemi la forza di non ammazzarlo a bastonate


perché gli rispondete tutti così?
 non conosco la storia, che ha fatto?


----------



## Horny (28 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Adesso te lo faccio io l'attacco perche pare che lo vai cercando.
> Ma qui c'e gente che ha vissuto tradimenti veri,altro che invenzioni
> e bugie da adolescenti.E ci son andati di mezzo progetti futuri,anni di matrimonio,fiducia
> e soprattutto figli...*storie strazianti per davvero*.Sai perche non
> ...


ma eratò, quando uno stà male
questi discorsi non contano.

cioé è come dire a uno che soffre
di depressione: eh...ma guardati attorno,
mica hai un cancro in fase terminale.
(ORA sono pure contenta di avere un corpo sano,
ma la mia mente stà relativamente ok!)


----------



## Horny (28 Marzo 2015)

bender,
non conosco la storia e ho letto gli altri, quindi
immagino che quanto scrivo ti sia già stato evidenziato.
andare sotto casa della tua ex e scriverle mail non ti aiuta 
di certo.
cerca qualcosa che ti piaccia fare e sforzati.
oggi.
il tempo non è illimitato, è uno spreco buttarlo.


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> perché gli rispondete tutti così?
> non conosco la storia, che ha fatto?


nulla.    fa nulla.    ed è il suo far nulla il dramma


----------



## Eratò (28 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma eratò, quando uno stà male
> questi discorsi non contano.
> 
> cioé è come dire a uno che soffre
> ...


Ma cara Horny io sarei anche d'accordo con te..
Ma quando leggo che si tirano in mezzo gli altri(sistemati?
sistemati 'sti cazzi...
Leggi mauro,amarax,stark)mi girano....lui avra anche dolore dentro ma non mancasse di 
di rispetto agli altri...gli altri che fra l'altro manco legge eh?Se li leggesse 
prenderebbe molti spunti di riflessione perche non solo le risposte che si 
danno a noi servono ma anche quelle date agli altri.


----------



## Horny (28 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nulla.    fa nulla.    ed è il suo far nulla il dramma


non lavora?


----------



## Horny (28 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma cara Horny io sarei anche d'accordo con te..
> Ma quando leggo che si tirano in mezzo gli altri(sistemati?
> sistemati 'sti cazzi...
> Leggi mauro,amarax,stark)mi girano....lui avra anche dolore dentro ma non mancasse di
> ...


sul neretto sono stra d'accordo.
a me sono servite di più le risposte date ad altri.
però non sono sicura che la sua sia mancanza di rispetto.
Amarax secondo me, in questo caso, non è affatto un buon esempio.
sul sistemati non so, forse , come scrive spleen, è anche questione
di impegno, sì, anche.


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non lavora?


a stamattina,per quello che ci è dato sapere,no


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

Quoto Eratò. È un autistico emozionale, il nostro caro Bender.


----------



## Horny (28 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a stamattina,per quello che ci è dato sapere,no


ok.
più chiaro, ora.
mi dispiace.


----------



## Horny (28 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Quoto Eratò. È un autistico emozionale, il nostro caro Bender.


buon giorno drusilla ,
cos'è un autistico emozionale?
ps
esco ad accompagnare figlio.
deve essere una bella giornata, deve.
a dopo


----------



## Eratò (28 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> sul neretto sono stra d'accordo.
> a me sono servite di più le risposte date ad altri.
> però non sono sicura che la sua sia mancanza di rispetto.
> Amarax secondo me, in questo caso, non è affatto un buon esempio.
> ...


Amarax si e messa in discussione,non si e mai messa
a piangersi addosso e sta affrontando il tutto con molta
dignita nonostante la sua sofferenza....


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> buon giorno drusilla ,
> cos'è un autistico emozionale?
> ps
> esco ad accompagnare figlio.
> ...


L'ho sparata così. Lo vedo come dice Eratò tanto scollegato dalle persone, non legge non ascolta non prova ad avere empatia. Un carro armato col suo ego malconcio che tira avanti col pilota automatico del non ce la farò sono uno sfigato gne gne. 
Ps: sarà una bella giornata. Sorridi che sei una grande e lo sai.


----------



## zadig (28 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Datemi la forza di non ammazzarlo a bastonate


lecter è passato al lato oscuro della forza...


----------



## Nicka (28 Marzo 2015)

Non sto leggendo quello che sto leggendo...


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

http://www.ted.com/talks/ric_elias/transcript?language=it#t-83457


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dai facciamoci forza insieme: Bender non esiste Bender non esiste Bender non esiste
> o
> Ci sta prendendo per il culo ci sta prendendo per il culo ci sta prendendo per il culo


già non esisto, tanto quando non si comprende qualcuno o è troppo distante da come la si pensa dite che non esiste


----------



## Eratò (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> già non esisto, tanto quando non si comprende qualcuno o è troppo distante da come la si pensa dite che non esiste


E allora come la pensi?Ad uno nella tua situazione cosa
consiglieresti?


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma cara Horny io sarei anche d'accordo con te..
> Ma quando leggo che si tirano in mezzo gli altri(sistemati?
> sistemati 'sti cazzi...
> Leggi mauro,amarax,stark)mi girano....lui avra anche dolore dentro ma non mancasse di
> ...


non volevo mancare di rispetto a nessuno,infatti non ho detto tutti, ma la maggior parte


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

*empatia*



Eratò ha detto:


> E allora come la pensi?Ad uno nella tua situazione cosa
> consiglieresti?


per quanta empatia si può avere, per quanto si cerca di immedesimarsi nella persona, quello che si consiglia, lo si fa sulla base del proprio vissuto, del proprio carattere e del proprio stato emozionale/mentale.
magari più di un consiglio da seguire si cerca solo dialogo, per distrarsi da un pensiero fisso


----------



## Eratò (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per quanta empatia si può avere, per quanto si cerca di immedesimarsi nella persona, quello che si consiglia, lo si fa sulla base del proprio vissuto, del proprio carattere e del proprio stato emozionale/mentale.
> magari più di un consiglio da seguire si cerca solo dialogo, per distrarsi da un pensiero fisso


Ok.Io sono Bender.Parlami....


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> bender,
> non conosco la storia e ho letto gli altri, quindi
> immagino che quanto scrivo ti sia già stato evidenziato.
> andare sotto casa della tua ex e scriverle mail non ti aiuta
> ...


ci sto provando a fare qualcosa che mi piace, ma non credo che un attività possa sopperire alla mancanza di qualcuno che mi stia vicino, a tornare a casa la sera e sapere che li fuori c'è qualcuno che ti vuole bene, per cui sei importante


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per quanta empatia si può avere, per quanto si cerca di immedesimarsi nella persona, quello che si consiglia, lo si fa sulla base del proprio vissuto, del proprio carattere e del proprio stato emozionale/mentale.
> magari più di un consiglio da seguire si cerca solo dialogo, per distrarsi da un pensiero fisso


A me sembra che il dialogo lo permetti alle tue regole e solo sul tuo dramma. Che distrazione da te stesso è? Sei ossessionato e "scansi" ogni piccola cosa, parola o pensiero che ti possa distrarre dalla tua ossessione.


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok.Io sono Bender.Parlami....


io sono il peggior nemico di me stesso.
conosco  la storia di stark, ora ditemi se anche per lui vale la regola che se finisce una relazione la colpa è divisa a metà.
lui ha sofferto molto,ma era consapevole di aver dato il massimo,e sapeva che non poteva fare altro.
io sono così disperato, perchè c'è l'ho portata io al limite, pensando che tutti quegli anni di rapporto, fossero un assicurazione, bastava poco, bastava essere una persona normale e non avere paura di sposarsi, lei voleva semplicemente quello che avevano tutti


----------



## Uhlalá (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che me lo hanno detto tutti, lo so che mi attaccheranno tutti.
> ma ho notato , poi magari è solo una mia impressione, che tutti o quasi con la scusa del consiglio vorrebbero che agissi come dicono loro, se non lo fai ti danno contro, anche se teoricamente il bello di ogni forum dovrebbe essere che è variegato, da modi di pensare e caratteri differenti che si incontrano.
> qui leggendo quasi tutti sono sistemati, hanno trovato un loro equilibrio anche con compromessi, ma hanno qualcuno vicino, e alcuni non si accontentano di una sola persona.
> io scrivo quasi fosse un diario


Io sono stata straziata, e più di una volta. Non sto più con lui, e non ho nessun compagno vicino...se è per questo neanche un trombamico......e sto BENE. Non ho bisogno di un'altra persona per stare bene o per dimenticare il passato. Quando/se poi ricapiterà, allora starò altrettanto bene. Come ti è già stato detto, ti stai crogiolando, e dipende SOLO DA TE uscire da questa situazione.

Forza


----------



## Uhlalá (28 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender. Ripetti con me : Non mi ama. Non mi ama. Non mi ama. È finita. È finita. È finita. Succede a tutti. Succede a tutti. Succede a tutti. Si sopravvive. Si sopravvive. Si sopravvive.


Ecco appunto bravissima


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me sembra che il dialogo lo permetti alle tue regole e solo sul tuo dramma. Che distrazione da te stesso è? Sei ossessionato e "scansi" ogni piccola cosa, parola o pensiero che ti possa distrarre dalla tua ossessione.


prima uscivo la sera a passeggiare proprio per distrarmi, vado 3 o 4 volte a settimana in giro col mio migliore amico sul furgone mentre fa le consegne in giro per l'entroterra per parlare e non pensarci, ma il tempo passa e il mio stato d'animo rimane lo stesso


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ci sto provando a fare qualcosa che mi piace, ma non credo che un attività possa sopperire alla mancanza di qualcuno che mi stia vicino, a tornare a casa la sera e sapere che li fuori c'è qualcuno che ti vuole bene, per cui sei importante


Non puoi solo chiedere e non offrire. Tutti chiediamo questo ma cosa siamo disposti a dare? Non si battono i piedini per terra come i bambini: io io io...
Ah, e non sto parlando di offrire o dare cose materiali.


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io sono il peggior nemico di me stesso.
> conosco  la storia di stark, ora ditemi se anche per lui vale la regola che se finisce una relazione la colpa è divisa a metà.
> lui ha sofferto molto,ma era consapevole di aver dato il massimo,e sapeva che non poteva fare altro.
> io sono così disperato, perchè c'è l'ho portata io al limite, pensando che tutti quegli anni di rapporto, fossero un assicurazione, bastava poco, bastava essere una persona normale e non avere paura di sposarsi, lei voleva semplicemente quello che avevano tutti


Ok hai fatto un casino. E non puoi forzare un'altra persona a fare quello che non vuole. Lei non vuole più stare con te. Che fai tu adesso?


----------



## Uhlalá (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io sono il peggior nemico di me stesso.
> conosco  la storia di stark, ora ditemi se anche per lui vale la regola che se finisce una relazione la colpa è divisa a metà.
> lui ha sofferto molto,ma era consapevole di aver dato il massimo,e sapeva che non poteva fare altro.
> io sono così disperato, perchè c'è l'ho portata io al limite, pensando che tutti quegli anni di rapporto, fossero un assicurazione, bastava poco, bastava essere una persona normale e non avere paura di sposarsi, lei voleva semplicemente quello che avevano tutti


Ciccio scusa ma qui mi sembra di sentire il mio ex marito, che mi smarona per quanto è depresso e quanto è ancora innamorato di me e quanto è pirla ad aver rovinato tutto, e sentirti così mi dà un filino sui nervi .......ora, da quel che mi pare di capire tu non le hai fatto chissà quale torto abnorme, se lei non vuole tornare con te è perché NON È PIÙ INNAMORATA, e tu vivresti insieme con una donna che non ti vuole? A che pro? Ma allora la consideri alla stregua di un bell'oggetto, e chissenefrega dei suoi sentimenti!! Ha detto basta, e allora che sia basta anche per te. Nessuno ti dice che è bello e facile, ma prima o poi passa, e se tu continui così non passerà mai, e rischi solo una denuncia per stalking.


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Io sono stata straziata, e più di una volta. Non sto più con lui, e non ho nessun compagno vicino...se è per questo neanche un trombamico......e sto BENE. Non ho bisogno di un'altra persona per stare bene o per dimenticare il passato. Quando/se poi ricapiterà, allora starò altrettanto bene. Come ti è già stato detto, ti stai crogiolando, e dipende SOLO DA TE uscire da questa situazione.
> 
> Forza


ma sè fossi consapevole di aver provocato tu la situazione in cui sei e solo tu, si cerca di cambiare e imparare dagli errori, ma non si cambia mai totalmente, senza contare che la volta dopo potrebbe anche non essere colpa mia.
forse la verità è che mi sono convinto che aspettarla sia un modo per dimostargli quanto la amo, e che sia la mia unica possibilità di riaverla, mi sento uno schifo a scommettere contro la sua felicità, ma penso che magari il suo nuovo fidanzato non sia questo principe azzurro e magari un giorno si stanchi di lei o peggio la tradisca e in quel momento gli ritorni in mente io.
dicono che le ex tornino sempre anche solo per ribadire che è finita,ho letto tantissime storie su molti forum, storie vere credo almeno in parte


----------



## Uhlalá (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma sè fossi consapevole di aver provocato tu la situazione in cui sei e solo tu, si cerca di cambiare e imparare dagli errori, ma non si cambia mai totalmente, senza contare che la volta dopo potrebbe anche non essere colpa mia.
> forse la verità è che mi sono convinto che aspettarla sia un modo per dimostargli quanto la amo, e che sia la mia unica possibilità di riaverla, mi sento uno schifo a scommettere contro la sua felicità, ma penso che magari il suo nuovo fidanzato non sia questo principe azzurro e magari un giorno si stanchi di lei o peggio la tradisca e in quel momento gli ritorni in mente io.
> dicono che le ex tornino sempre anche solo per ribadire che è finita,ho letto tantissime storie su molti forum, storie vere credo almeno in parte


ti ho risposto prima, e non amo ripetermi.


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non puoi solo chiedere e non offrire. Tutti chiediamo questo ma cosa siamo disposti a dare? Non si battono i piedini per terra come i bambini: io io io...
> Ah, e non sto parlando di offrire o dare cose materiali.


a chi dovrei offrire i mie sentimenti se non c'è nessuno, va bè vedremo come andrà a finire


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma sè fossi consapevole di aver provocato tu la situazione in cui sei e solo tu, si cerca di cambiare e imparare dagli errori, ma non si cambia mai totalmente, senza contare che la volta dopo potrebbe anche non essere colpa mia.
> forse la verità è che mi sono convinto che aspettarla sia un modo per dimostargli quanto la amo, e che sia la mia unica possibilità di riaverla, mi sento uno schifo a scommettere contro la sua felicità, ma penso che magari il suo nuovo fidanzato non sia questo principe azzurro e magari un giorno si stanchi di lei o peggio la tradisca e in quel momento gli ritorni in mente io.
> dicono che le ex tornino sempre anche solo per ribadire che è finita,ho letto tantissime storie su molti forum, storie vere credo almeno in parte


Non tornerà. E non per come l'hai trattato. Perché non ti ama. Una donna che ha smesso di amare solo può tornare ad amare se si riinnamora un'altra volta. Adesso dimmi: che può ri innamorarla di te?


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ti ho risposto prima, e non amo ripetermi.


non avevo ancora letto


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non tornerà. E non per come l'hai trattato. Perché non ti ama. Una donna che ha smesso di amare solo può tornare ad amare se si riinnamora un'altra volta. Adesso dimmi: che può ri innamorarla di te?


no non lo dico, ma altri casi ci sono stati e altri ne verranno.
e poi se volessi solo rimanere in contatto con lei,mi ha detto che per me ci sarebbe sempre stata, ma ormai credo sia una frase pre stampata,


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a chi dovrei offrire i mie sentimenti se non c'è nessuno, va bè vedremo come andrà a finire


In cosa si traducono i tuoi sentimenti? In rispetto dell'altra persona in desiderio in voler la sua compagnia in essere per quella persona una certezza in provare a capirla etc
Ma ci vuole un minimo di empatia di allegria di vivere di grinta. Altrimenti puoi aspettare solo che ti rattacchi una crocerossina dopata.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Marzo 2015)

@Bender

C'è un mucchio di gente, invece, che ha bisogno di te.
La cosa grave tua è che non hai un ciufolo (cit.Minerva) da fare tutto il giorno se nin girare con l'amico col furgone, sai che figata.

Tu devi fare volontariato. Iscriviti a un'associazione: scegli un settore che ti ispira che abbia ache fare con persone: vecchi, bambini, malati, ce n'è un botto. Fatti un corso e schiodati.

Secondo me è L'UNICA ANCORA DI SALVEZZA che hai.


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> In cosa si traducono i tuoi sentimenti? In rispetto dell'altra persona in desiderio in voler la sua compagnia in essere per quella persona una certezza in provare a capirla etc
> Ma ci vuole un minimo di empatia di allegria di vivere di grinta. Altrimenti puoi aspettare solo che ti rattacchi una crocerossina dopata.


già una crocerossina

	
	
		
		
	


	




magari,


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Bender
> 
> C'è un mucchio di gente, invece, che ha bisogno di te.
> La cosa grave tua è che non hai un ciufolo (cit.Minerva) da fare tutto il giorno se nin girare con l'amico col furgone, sai che figata.
> ...


per il problema che ho con le persone, non volevo andare direttamente nella sede della croce, così ho guardato il loro sito dove c'era un bell'appello che cercavano sempre persone, che questo valore di volontariato si stava perdendo, e ho mandato una mail dove dicevo che avrei voluto fare volontariato e chiedevo informazioni sul corso, su quando potevo presentarmi ecc be non mi hanno mai risposto, ho anche riprovato ma nulla, ora farò il corso di speleologia poi ritenterò magari in un altra sede.
comunque non andrei li spinto dall'altruismo, ma dalla solitudine, bell'ideale


----------



## Fantastica (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per il problema che ho con le persone, non volevo andare direttamente nella sede della croce, così ho guardato il loro sito dove c'era un bell'appello che cercavano sempre persone, che questo valore di volontariato si stava perdendo, e ho mandato una mail dove dicevo che avrei voluto fare volontariato e chiedevo informazioni sul corso, su quando potevo presentarmi ecc be non mi hanno mai risposto, ho anche riprovato ma nulla, ora farò il corso di speleologia poi ritenterò magari in un altra sede.
> comunque non andrei li spinto dall'altruismo, ma dalla solitudine, bell'ideale


Moltissimi adulti ci vanno per solitudine, figurati. Non saresti una mosca bianca. Non c'è solo la Croce, come dici tu. Ci sono anche altre associazioni. La speleologia non può aiutarti. Tu devi sentirti utile.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per il problema che ho con le persone, non volevo andare direttamente nella sede della croce, così ho guardato il loro sito dove c'era un bell'appello che cercavano sempre persone, che questo valore di volontariato si stava perdendo, e ho mandato una mail dove dicevo che avrei voluto fare volontariato e chiedevo informazioni sul corso, su quando potevo presentarmi ecc be non mi hanno mai risposto, ho anche riprovato ma nulla, ora farò il corso di speleologia poi ritenterò magari in un altra sede.
> comunque *non andrei li spinto dall'altruismo*, ma dalla solitudine, bell'ideale


ma lascia perdere l'altruismo...che fa rima con buonismo 

fai per te. è un buona via per cercare le tue parti migliori e condividerle. 

A volte passare attraverso gli altri aiuta ad arrivare a se stessi. Il punto è trovare un modo sano per farlo. E che non crei dipendenza. Come ti è successo con la tua ex. 

Lanciati.


----------



## Bender (28 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere l'altruismo...che fa rima con buonismo
> 
> fai per te. è un buona via per cercare le tue parti migliori e condividerle.
> 
> ...


un bel salto nel buio.
ero e lo sono ancora in parte dipendente dalla mia ex perchè vedevo solo lei e il mio miglioe a mico e stavo bene e mi bastava così


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender, dai retta a me: lanciati sì, ma da un ponte. Bello alto.


----------



## Traccia (28 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> prima uscivo la sera a passeggiare proprio per distrarmi, vado 3 o 4 volte a settimana in giro col mio migliore amico sul furgone mentre fa le consegne in giro per l'entroterra per parlare e non pensarci, ma il tempo passa e il mio stato d'animo rimane lo stesso


Pensa che palle che si fa stamico tuo co steutanasia di negatività e depressione che porti!
Deve essere un santo!!
L'unico posto dove devi andare è da uno psichiatra. Stop.
Lascia perde volontariati che abbiamo bisogno di gente motivata e che crede nelle cause dell'associazione e non di depressi che non hanno quei valori. Ti parlo da volontaria attivista. Arriva la gente come te ma si vede lontano un km che non lo fa perche ci crede ma per fuggire da se stessi!
Vai dallo psichiatra. È l'unico consiglio saggio che mi viene da darti.


----------



## zadig (28 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bender, dai retta a me: lanciati sì, ma da un ponte. Bello alto.


e di testa, che quella capoccia dura mica si rompe facilmente.


----------



## disincantata (29 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ciccio scusa ma qui mi sembra di sentire il mio ex marito, che mi smarona per quanto è depresso e quanto è ancora innamorato di me e quanto è pirla ad aver rovinato tutto, e sentirti così mi dà un filino sui nervi .......ora, da quel che mi pare di capire tu non le hai fatto chissà quale torto abnorme, se lei non vuole tornare con te è perché NON È PIÙ INNAMORATA, e tu vivresti insieme con una donna che non ti vuole? A che pro? Ma allora la consideri alla stregua di un bell'oggetto, e chissenefrega dei suoi sentimenti!! Ha detto basta, e allora che sia basta anche per te. Nessuno ti dice che è bello e facile, ma prima o poi passa, e se tu continui così non passerà mai, e rischi solo una denuncia per stalking.



O io non ho memoria, o ha fatto  tutto lei e lui sempre a difenderla, diciamo che si e' mostrato sempre debole  e questo piace a poche donne.

Cosa  volesse lei non mi e' chiaro.  

Ma se io mi metto con uno che non ha un lavoro punto a insistere affinche' lo trovi,  NON MI  diverto in giro con le amiche amici e parto senza rendergli conto del perche' e per come lo faccio .

Bender mi ricordo troppo mia figlia piu' grande, che si e' in caponata per anni e anni dietro ad uno  stronzo. 

Difficile elencate le cattiverie subite.

Finalmente se ne e' liberata.

Pure lui la sfruttava  usufruendo di  casa sua anche quando lei era lontana per lavoro e non vivevano insieme. Anzi.

A lui faceva comodo casa e farsi scorrazzare  un giro,  aiutare nel lavoro,  negli studi ...offendere, nessuna riconosenza  verso una donna che per lui ha fatto l'impossibile.

Ora sta benissimo.


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

*bender...*

..ciao Bender, sono intervenuta poco nei tuoi 3d, ma la tua è stata la prima storia che ho letto qui su tradinet.

ci siamo passati tutti, come ti hanno scritto Drusilla ed Eratò.. è così.

però su una cosa non sono d'accordo con loro. Non passa a tutti, non tutti ne escono Perché è vero che il tempo guarisce tutto, ma se tu non VUOI uscirne, perché sei talmente attaccato ed ancorato a questa relazione finita, che non la lasci scivolare via.. beh, non ne uscirai. Non incontrerai mai nessuna che ti "scalderà il cuore" come dici tu, penserai sempre e per sempre a lei e fine della discussione.

Dipende tutto da te.

Se ancora non sei stufo di pensare a lei, di te stesso così come sei, nessuno può dirti nulla né darti consigli.. le parole degli altri sono soltanto sassi tirati dentro le sabbie mobili..galleggiano un pochino in superficie e poi affondano, non lasciando traccia.

Non ti sto attaccando  vorrei solo che tu ti rendessi conto che dipende da te...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che me lo hanno detto tutti, lo so che mi attaccheranno tutti.
> ma ho notato , poi magari è solo una mia impressione, che tutti o quasi con la scusa del consiglio vorrebbero che agissi come dicono loro, se non lo fai ti danno contro, anche se teoricamente il bello di ogni forum dovrebbe essere che è variegato, da modi di pensare e caratteri differenti che si incontrano.
> qui leggendo quasi tutti sono sistemati, hanno trovato un loro equilibrio anche con compromessi, ma hanno qualcuno vicino, e alcuni non si accontentano di una sola persona.
> io scrivo quasi fosse un diario


Benderino, io non ti voglio dar contro, non voglio che tu faccia quello che dico. Però è più forte di me, se vedo uno che sta andando a sbattere contro un palo, gli urlo di frenare.
E tu non solo ci sei andato a sbattere contro: hai messo la retro , preso la rincorsa e risbattuto.
Ti hanno tolto il palo, lo hanno spostato: hai fatto manovra e ti sei stampato un'altra volta.
Io non so cosa vedi tu, io vedo uno che continua a farsi del male da un sacco di tempo, inutilmente.
E mi chiedo cosa stia cercando di ottenere, continuando a stamparsi contro il palo.


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Guarda Bender, io posso anche capire che ancora non ti passi, che ci pensi, ognuno ha i suoi tempi e via dicendo.
Una cosa sola mi sconforta davvero nel leggerti.
Ma possibile che sta stronza (perché è una stronza dai, non giriamoci intorno, ti ha tenuto appeso per le palle sfruttando la tua debolezza), non ti faccia mai e poi mai INCAZZAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE???????
Sembri una marionetta afflosciata coi fili tagliati.
MA C'HAI  MAI LITIGATO????
L'HAI MAI MANDATA AFFANCULO???
DU BELLE PAROLACCE?
UN LIBERATORIO "MA LEVATE DAR CAZZO ZOCCOLA"?
Ogni tanto ce vò eh? Anche se adesso sei un po' fuori tempo massimo.

Perché ora a parziale discolpa della donzella c'è il fatto che tu ancora le rompi i coglioni e le vai sotto.
Non hai nessun motivo di romperle il cazzo ancora, non avete figli sei nella situazione ideale per rimuoverla di netto dalla tua vita. 
MA PERCHE' LE SCRIVI LE E-MAIL MA CHE VUOIIIIIIIIIIIIIII????
PIANTALAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ..ciao Bender, sono intervenuta poco nei tuoi 3d, ma la tua è stata la prima storia che ho letto qui su tradinet.
> 
> ci siamo passati tutti, come ti hanno scritto Drusilla ed Eratò.. è così.
> 
> ...


Parole sante....


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parole sante....


secondo me lui si sente di esistere soltanto se legato a questa vicenda e non riesce ad immaginarsi come individuo a sé..

dipendenza fusionale ai massimi livelli.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> se possibile sto peggio di prima,non ha senso per me, perchè col tempo l'intensità dovrebbe andare calando.
> ho accantonato la possibilità di provarci con la libraia, perchè il modo in cui vorrei farlo non è adatto e poi anche se per miracolo non fosse impegnata e mi volesse davvero conoscere, si accorgerebbe subito che sono ancora innamorato perso della mia ex, senza contare che ogni discorso che intraprenderei riguardante il mio passato farebbe riferimento sempre a lei.
> mi è rimasta l'abitudine di passeggiare fino in centro e piano piano mi sono spinto fino a dove abitava, non ci ero più andato da quando l'avevo aiutata a fare il trasloco,bè questa settimana ogni sera in cui sono andato la luce della sua finestra era sempre spenta, sul citofono l'etichetta dove c'era il suo nome è cancellata, la sua macchina nei dintorni non c'è, credo che non abiti più li(non sono uno stolker non ho mai cercato di contattarla in tutto questo tempo, perchè sapevo che lei non voleva, solo camminare una volta mi ha portato li, ero particolarmente triste e volevo solo vedere la luce alla finestra e sapere che li c'era lei, mi accontentavo di poco).
> ieri notte le ho mandato una mail era la quarta in 5 mesi, mi aveva risposto solo alla prima.
> ...


Caro il mio coglionazzo.Quanto aveva ragione oscuro?bender, noi su questa terra siamo un colpo di vento,quanto dura un colpo di vento nell'arco di una giornata?è finita,non ti amava più,purtroppo,fattene una ragione,ci stai veramente affumicando i coglioni.


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Guarda Bender, io posso anche capire che ancora non ti passi, che ci pensi, ognuno ha i suoi tempi e via dicendo.
> Una cosa sola mi sconforta davvero nel leggerti.
> Ma possibile che sta stronza (perché è una stronza dai, non giriamoci intorno, ti ha tenuto appeso per le palle sfruttando la tua debolezza), non ti faccia mai e poi mai INCAZZAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE???????
> Sembri una marionetta afflosciata coi fili tagliati.
> ...


LEVATE DAR CAZZO ZOCCOLA.
sto a morì.
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> secondo me lui si sente di esistere soltanto se legato a questa vicenda e non riesce ad immaginarsi come individuo a sé..
> 
> dipendenza fusionale ai massimi livelli.


Può succedere di peggio.....e se gli capita di peggio che fa?finisce a vendersi il sedere a valle giulia?:rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> LEVATE DAR CAZZO ZOCCOLA.
> sto a morì.
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


io alla mia ex l'ho detto qualche tempo fa
mi ha risposto a minchia su una stronzata, stava a alzà la crestina e le ho dato na pettinata
manco ha replicato
muta e silenziosa
dopo due giorni i toni erano bassi e moderati
CHE SE UNA E' ZOCCOLA LO SA!!!!!


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Può succedere di peggio.....e se gli capita di peggio che fa?finisce a vendersi il sedere a valle giulia?:rotfl:


ah sicuramente. Se non gli viene da dentro la forza di riprendersi, non gli viene la nausea per questa storia e via dicendo, può fa sta fine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e soprattutto.. può trovare una carnefice anche peggio di questa...


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io alla mia ex l'ho detto qualche tempo fa
> mi ha risposto a minchia su una stronzata, stava a alzà la crestina e le ho dato na pettinata
> manco ha replicato
> muta e silenziosa
> ...


ahahahahahah c'hai ragionissima!!


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ah sicuramente. Se non gli viene da dentro la forza di riprendersi, non gli viene la nausea per questa storia e via dicendo, può fa sta fine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e soprattutto.. può trovare una carnefice anche peggio di questa...


E quando trovi carnefici peggio di questa che fai?Questo ha trovato una povera pischella che ad un certo punto si è rotta ed ha avuto un attacco di manico per un musicista.
Tutto qui.Pensa te....


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E quando trovi carnefici peggio di questa che fai?Questo ha trovato una povera pischella che ad un certo punto si è rotta ed ha avuto un attacco di manico per un musicista.
> Tutto qui.Pensa te....


appunto, fa una finaccia come dice tu.. infatti a quanto ho capito lei non era tremenda, solo che non lo amava più e non sapeva come scrollarselo... visto quanto appunto lui si mostra dipendente e totalmente inerme..


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> appunto, fa una finaccia come dice tu.. infatti a quanto ho capito lei non era tremenda, solo che non lo amava più e non sapeva come scrollarselo... visto quanto appunto lui si mostra dipendente e totalmente inerme..


Ma che ne sanno questi....che ne sanno.....


----------



## gas (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benderino, io non ti voglio dar contro, non voglio che tu faccia quello che dico. Però è più forte di me, se vedo uno che sta andando a sbattere contro un palo, gli urlo di frenare.
> E tu non solo ci sei andato a sbattere contro: hai messo la retro , preso la rincorsa e risbattuto.
> Ti hanno tolto il palo, lo hanno spostato: hai fatto manovra e ti sei stampato un'altra volta.
> Io non so cosa vedi tu, io vedo uno che continua a farsi del male da un sacco di tempo, inutilmente.
> *E mi chiedo cosa stia cercando di ottenere, continuando a stamparsi contro il palo*.


se gli piacesse?


----------



## gas (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro il mio coglionazzo.Quanto aveva ragione oscuro?bender, noi su questa terra siamo un colpo di vento,quanto dura un colpo di vento nell'arco di una giornata?è finita,non ti amava più,purtroppo,fattene una ragione,*ci stai veramente affumicando i coglioni*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

gas ha detto:


> se gli piacesse?


io credo piuttosto che abbia paura di fare qualunque altra cosa.


----------



## gas (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io credo piuttosto che abbia paura di fare qualunque altra cosa.


penso che non si stia guardando attorno


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

gas ha detto:


> penso che non si stia guardando attorno


ma non si sta guardando manco la punta delle scarpe.
Il fatto è che per cambiare la sua situazione Bender deve MUOVERE IL CULO.
Tu glielo dici e ti risponde che LUI ASPETTA.
Manco i re magi ti rispondevano così.
Il punto è che MUOVERE IL CULO E' FATICA: le cose nella vita non arrivano, la vita non ti aspetta se stai fermo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non si sta guardando manco la punta delle scarpe.
> Il fatto è che per cambiare la sua situazione Bender deve MUOVERE IL CULO.
> Tu glielo dici e ti risponde che LUI ASPETTA.
> Manco i re magi ti rispondevano così.
> Il punto è che MUOVERE IL CULO E' FATICA: le cose nella vita non arrivano, la vita non ti aspetta se stai fermo.


Ma la vita non ti aspetta neanche se muovi il culo....


----------



## zadig (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la vita non ti aspetta neanche se muovi il culo....


beh ma, muovendolo, almeno fai sbagliare mira ad inchiappettate indesiderate...


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> beh ma, muovendolo, almeno fai sbagliare mira ad inchiappettate indesiderate...


Bender non lo muove per questo....:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender non lo muove per questo....:rotfl:


:rotfl:

l'ho visto salti mortali carpiati per non farsene sfuggire uno! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la vita non ti aspetta neanche se muovi il culo....


sì hai ragione, la vita non ti aspetta, punto.
Le occasioni non ti aspettano.
Le persone non ti aspettano.
Quindi stare ad aspettare che intervenga non so quale evento miracoloso non ha senso.
Bender ha creduto fino ad ora che se lui avesse dimostrato che continuava ad aspettarla, avrebbe dimostrato che continuava ad amarla e quindi lei sarebbe tornata.
Il punto è che noi non amiamo una persona perchè quella ama noi: la amiamo perchè le sue AZIONI, il suo CARATTERE, la direzione in cui VA, ce la fanno amare.
Nessuno ama un paracarro perchè sta immobile e sei sicuro di ritrovarlo lì allo stesso posto ogni giorno.
Anzi, che palle il paracarro.
A me Bender spaventa perchè non si rende conto di buttare la sua vita PER UN NIENTE IN TUTTO.
Ce ne saranno altre di ragazze, ci saranno altre storie, ci sarà un altro lavoro, ma difficilmente passeranno dal divano di casa sua.
Sembra un po' la storiella dell'ubriaco che stava fermo con la chiave in mano perchè se era vero che la terra girava la porta di casa sua doveva passare di lì.
Ma pure quello, quando gli è passata la sbronza, ha mosso il culo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì hai ragione, la vita non ti aspetta, punto.
> Le occasioni non ti aspettano.
> Le persone non ti aspettano.
> Quindi stare ad aspettare che intervenga non so quale evento miracoloso non ha senso.
> ...


Si.Però sai che c'è?spesso per immaturità,o mancanza di esperienza ragioniamo per assoluti.
Io pensavo che a 18 anni fosse finita la mia vita sentimentale.
Ero convinto.Un pò è stato così....almeno un pò....
Poi la vita cambia,io non credo che la vita sia una sola,ho avuto più di una vita essendo la stessa persona,un concetto un pò particolare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.Però sai che c'è?spesso per immaturità,o mancanza di esperienza ragioniamo per assoluti.
> *Io pensavo che a 18 anni fosse finita la mia vita sentimentale*.
> Ero convinto.Un pò è stato così....almeno un pò....
> Poi la vita cambia,io non credo che la vita sia una sola,ho avuto più di una vita essendo la stessa persona,un concetto un pò particolare...


ma finito il primo amore lo pensano tutti. E' normale.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma finito il primo amore lo pensano tutti. E' normale.


Insomma.....


----------



## Caciottina (30 Marzo 2015)

http://salute.ilmessaggero.it/salute/notizie/amore_pene_programmati_cervello/1265182.shtml


----------



## lothar57 (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che me lo hanno detto tutti, lo so che mi attaccheranno tutti.
> ma ho notato , poi magari è solo una mia impressione, che tutti o quasi con la scusa del consiglio vorrebbero che agissi come dicono loro, se non lo fai ti danno contro, anche se teoricamente il bello di ogni forum dovrebbe essere che è variegato, da modi di pensare e caratteri differenti che si incontrano.
> qui leggendo quasi tutti sono sistemati, hanno trovato un loro equilibrio anche con compromessi, ma hanno qualcuno vicino, e alcuni non si accontentano di una sola persona.
> io scrivo quasi fosse un diario


Infatti 2 e'meglio di 1....no???


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

*perfettamente vero*



banshee ha detto:


> appunto, fa una finaccia come dice tu.. infatti a quanto ho capito lei non era tremenda, solo che non lo amava più e non sapeva come scrollarselo... visto quanto appunto lui si mostra dipendente e totalmente inerme..


parlando col mio amico, mi ha raccontato le dinamiche da parte sua, quando sentiva che una relazione con una ex andava male, e a un certo punto ,faceva di tutto per vederla il meno possibile, poi lei gli ha detto la classica frase dobbiamo parlare e per lui è stato un sollievo, io non avrei mai potuto e lei si sentiva rassegnata perchè mi conosceva,a volte scherzandoci  diceva che se mi lasciava, io mi sarei presentato il giorno dopo facendo finta di nulla come se niente fosse successo.


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

*mi guardo attorno*



gas ha detto:


> penso che non si stia guardando attorno


mi sto guardando attorno in 2 mesi mi sono visto con 4 ragazze ora dovrebbe arrivare la 5.
il problema è che alcuni dicono dimentichi solo quando inizi ad amare dinuovo un altra persona, ma dicono anche puoi amare dinuovo solo quando hai dimenticato quella di prima


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> parlando col mio amico, mi ha raccontato le dinamiche da parte sua, quando sentiva che una relazione con una ex andava male, e a un certo punto ,faceva di tutto per vederla il meno possibile, poi lei gli ha detto la classica frase dobbiamo parlare e per lui è stato un sollievo, io non avrei mai potuto e lei si sentiva rassegnata perchè mi conosceva,*a volte scherzandoci  diceva che se mi lasciava, io mi sarei presentato il giorno dopo facendo finta di nulla come se niente fosse successo*.


eh....
non è che sia una cosa proprio da riderci
è un atteggiamento sul quale devi interrogarti
negarsi l'evidenza delle cose è una brutta gatta da pelare


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> parlando col mio amico, mi ha raccontato le dinamiche da parte sua, quando sentiva che una relazione con una ex andava male, e a un certo punto ,faceva di tutto per vederla il meno possibile, poi lei gli ha detto la classica frase dobbiamo parlare e per lui è stato un sollievo, io non avrei mai potuto e lei si sentiva rassegnata perchè mi conosceva,a volte scherzandoci  diceva che se mi lasciava, io mi sarei presentato il giorno dopo facendo finta di nulla come se niente fosse successo.


bender e tu cosa pensi di questo?


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma finito il primo amore lo pensano tutti. E' normale.


ecco lei era il mio primo amore, ma 5 mesi non saranno un po pochi per riprendersi da 14 anni e non avendo avuto mai un esperienza simile?


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.Però sai che c'è?spesso per immaturità,o mancanza di esperienza ragioniamo per assoluti.
> Io pensavo che a 18 anni fosse finita la mia vita sentimentale.
> Ero convinto.Un pò è stato così....almeno un pò....
> Poi la vita cambia,io non credo che la vita sia una sola,ho avuto più di una vita essendo la stessa persona,un concetto un pò particolare...


tra tutte quelle "vite" c'è nè una che ti è piaciuta di più, ne sono sicuro, una che in quel momento in quel tempo ti ha dato dei bei ricordi, poi quello che dopo è accaduto non deve perforza cambiare quei ricordi.
lo so ti ho derattizzato i coglioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ecco lei era il mio primo amore, ma 5 mesi non saranno un po pochi per riprendersi da 14 anni e non avendo avuto mai un esperienza simile?


Tesoro, tu cominci a contare il tempo da quando lei è andata via fisicamente. Prova a contarlo da quando hai cominciato a stare male.


----------



## Stark72 (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro, tu cominci a contare il tempo da quando lei è andata via fisicamente. Prova a contarlo da quando hai cominciato a stare male.


Non posso darti un verde.
Vale come verde


----------



## ivanl (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non posso darti un verde.
> Vale come verde


Fatto io :up:


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tra tutte quelle "vite" c'è nè una che ti è piaciuta di più, ne sono sicuro, una che in quel momento in quel tempo ti ha dato dei bei ricordi, poi quello che dopo è accaduto non deve perforza cambiare quei ricordi.
> lo so ti ho derattizzato i coglioni


e non solo a lui.


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

Io penso solo che vedere un ragazzo ridotto così, senza lavoro, senza amor proprio, è qualcosa di veramente deprimente. Lo dico in maniera seria.
Non si può leggere, fa venire il nervoso.


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e non solo a lui.


ragazzi vi do un po' il cambio  che sono nuova e non mi ha ancora sfracassato eccetera eccetera :mexican::mexican:


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*bender*



Bender ha detto:


> tra tutte quelle "vite" c'è nè una che ti è piaciuta di più, ne sono sicuro, una che in quel momento in quel tempo ti ha dato dei bei ricordi, poi quello che dopo è accaduto non deve perforza cambiare quei ricordi.
> lo so ti ho derattizzato i coglioni


Tu hai capito che ti voglio bene vero?e hai capito che anche io sono stato bender a modo mio?e so io quello che ho passato,ho fatto un casino, anche la gente che non mi conosceva direttamente sa il mio nome ed il mio soprannome.....:rotfl: ancora oggi....


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai capito che ti voglio bene vero?e hai capito che anche io sono stato bender a modo mio?e so io quello che ho passato,ho fatto un casino, anche la gente che non mi conosceva direttamente sa il mio nome ed il mio soprannome.....:rotfl: ancora oggi....


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


>


Fantasmi ci credi ai fantasmi tu.....
Anime inquiete vaganti....

Fantasmi di amori sepolti che....
rivivono in quei brevi momenti.....

No,come un fantasma non sarò...proverò a sorridere anche se.....
Tornerai fantasma nella notte mia,impazzire no, è finita vai via.....

Non siamo fantasmi....


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fantasmi ci credi ai fantasmi tu.....
> Anime inquiete vaganti....
> 
> Fantasmi di amori sepolti che....
> ...


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai capito che ti voglio bene vero?e hai capito che anche io sono stato bender a modo mio?e so io quello che ho passato,ho fatto un casino, anche la gente che non mi conosceva direttamente sa il mio nome ed il mio soprannome.....:rotfl: ancora oggi....


se tutto era perso, se ne eri sicuro, perchè fare un casino, forse il trasporto delle emozioni del momento, ma per orgoglio cosa te ne viene alla fine.
io ho cercato di comportarmi bene per non lasciare un brutto ricordo, perchè non credevo si trovasse qualcuno dopo 2 mesi, perchè già una volta questo comportamento mi aveva ripagato.
il mio dramma è proprio che non ho trovato la stronza,perchè se lo fosse stata quando la ricordavo l'avrei odiata e condannata. e questo rimane ho visto come parla il mio amico di una sue ex di più di 10 anni fa


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*NO*



Bender ha detto:


> se tutto era perso, se ne eri sicuro, perchè fare un casino, forse il trasporto delle emozioni del momento, ma per orgoglio cosa te ne viene alla fine.
> io ho cercato di comportarmi bene per non lasciare un brutto ricordo, perchè non credevo si trovasse qualcuno dopo 2 mesi, perchè già una volta questo comportamento mi aveva ripagato.
> il mio dramma è proprio che non ho trovato la stronza,perchè se lo fosse stata quando la ricordavo l'avrei odiata e condannata. e questo rimane ho visto come parla il mio amico di una sue ex di più di 10 anni fa


No,a me non era perso..altrochè....!E quando è tornata,nonostante tutto,per orgoglio gli ho voltato le spalle io....!Credimi,alla fine,meglio lasciarsi male,che perdere dignità e rispetto....magari tornano,anzi spesso tornano....se non fai lo zerbino.


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io penso solo che vedere un ragazzo ridotto così, senza lavoro, senza amor proprio, è qualcosa di veramente deprimente. Lo dico in maniera seria.
> Non si può leggere, fa venire il nervoso.


guarda senza lavoro sono in molti, e a volte nelle agenzie vedi scene davvero tristi,ultima una ragazza che era davvero disperata e continuava a dire dovete fare qualcosa, tra 2 mesi mi finisce l'assegno di disoccupazione e poi non ho più dove andare.
fammi capire seguendo questa ottica un senzatetto che vive per strada a te fa venire il nervoso, non ti chiedi perchè sia li, quale sia la sua storia, pensi solo che se avesse avuto solo un po più di volontà e nerbo non sarebbe li.
una persona in depressione stessa cosa,è in quello stato solo perchè lo vuole, non gli servono pacchi di psicofarmaci, ma solo il voler uscire di casa e fare


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> guarda senza lavoro sono in molti, e a volte nelle agenzie vedi scene davvero tristi,ultima una ragazza che era davvero disperata e continuava a dire dovete fare qualcosa, tra 2 mesi mi finisce l'assegno di disoccupazione e poi non ho più dove andare.
> fammi capire seguendo questa ottica un senzatetto che vive per strada a te fa venire il nervoso, non ti chiedi perchè sia li, quale sia la sua storia, pensi solo che se avesse avuto solo un po più di volontà e nerbo non sarebbe li.
> una persona in depressione stessa cosa,è in quello stato solo perchè lo vuole, non gli servono pacchi di psicofarmaci, ma solo il voler uscire di casa e fare


Che t'avevo scritto?meglio stronzi che zerbini.....ho capito sta cosa da sempre....!Non mi ha mai guardato con occhi compassionevoli,mi avrebbe ucciso,i suoi occhi erano pieni di odio,e a me bastava quello....


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,a me non era perso..altrochè....!E quando è tornata,nonostante tutto,per orgoglio gli ho voltato le spalle io....!Credimi,alla fine,meglio lasciarsi male,che perdere dignità e rispetto....magari tornano,anzi spesso tornano....se non fai lo zerbino.


sarò duro di comprendonio io e lo so, a volte non riesco a pensare fuori dagli schemi.può sembrare strano ma prima quella che faceva lo zerbino era lei, a me all'inizio non piaceva molto viaggiare, be i viaggi me li pagava lei, poi è diventata una consuetudine e guarda ho fatto fatica a scriverlo qui.quando uscivamo col mio amico io mi affiancavo e parlavo tutto il tempo con lui e pensavo che lei facesse con la mogie di lui, ma lei non legava bene e rimaneva in disparte.
quando poi la convivenza mi ha fatto allontanare da lei allora non ha retto più. prima vedendoci meno tempo lo dedicavo piu a lei, dopo nella mia testa pensavo che bastasse stare nella stessa casa e invece eravamo lontani.
ora questo comportamento di distacco ha provocato tutto come potrebbe farla tornare?
non credo sia una regola fissa alcune persone reagiscono in modo differente.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> sarò duro di comprendonio io e lo so, a volte non riesco a pensare fuori dagli schemi.può sembrare strano ma prima quella che faceva lo zerbino era lei, a me all'inizio non piaceva molto viaggiare, be i viaggi me li pagava lei, poi è diventata una consuetudine e guarda ho fatto fatica a scriverlo qui.quando uscivamo col mio amico io mi affiancavo e parlavo tutto il tempo con lui e pensavo che lei facesse con la mogie di lui, ma lei non legava bene e rimaneva in disparte.
> quando poi la convivenza mi ha fatto allontanare da lei allora non ha retto più. prima vedendoci meno tempo lo dedicavo piu a lei, dopo nella mia testa pensavo che bastasse stare nella stessa casa e invece eravamo lontani.
> ora questo comportamento di distacco ha provocato tutto come potrebbe farla tornare?
> non credo sia una regola fissa alcune persone reagiscono in modo differente.


La questione è più complessa bender.Alle donne piacciono gli stronzi,un dato di fatto,puoi provare a farle tornare per strategia,SPARENDO.Ma sempre di una strategia si tratterebbe,se l'amore è finito è finito.E tu cazzo non sei neanche sparito....anzi,sei rimasto li a rompere i coglioni.....!Ogni storia è una storia a se,ma la stronzaggine paga sempre di più dell'essere imbelli.....questa è la mia esperienza di vita.


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benderino, io non ti voglio dar contro, non voglio che tu faccia quello che dico. Però è più forte di me, se vedo uno che sta andando a sbattere contro un palo, gli urlo di frenare.
> E tu non solo ci sei andato a sbattere contro: hai messo la retro , preso la rincorsa e risbattuto.
> Ti hanno tolto il palo, lo hanno spostato: hai fatto manovra e ti sei stampato un'altra volta.
> Io non so cosa vedi tu, io vedo uno che continua a farsi del male da un sacco di tempo, inutilmente.
> E mi chiedo cosa stia cercando di ottenere, continuando a stamparsi contro il palo.


forse volevo farle compassione, una volta ha funzionato


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> forse volevo farle compassione, una volta ha funzionato


Ecco,una volta,poi COME STRATEGIA è PERDENTE....cosa ti ho sempre detto cazzo?


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La questione è più complessa bender.Alle donne piacciono gli stronzi,un dato di fatto,puoi provare a farle tornare per strategia,SPARENDO.Ma sempre di una strategia si tratterebbe,se l'amore è finito è finito.E tu cazzo non sei neanche sparito....anzi,sei rimasto li a rompere i coglioni.....!Ogni storia è una storia a se,ma la stronzaggine paga sempre di più dell'essere imbelli.....questa è la mia esperienza di vita.


ti credo ma va contro la logica, si allontanano per le poche attenzioni giusto, io son sempre li per dirgli guarda ti do le attenzioni che non ti ho dato prima, ho capito e non mollo, anche questo è non arrendersi no.
se sparisco confermo solo quello che pensava cioè che alla fine stavo con lei solo per abitudine.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> ti credo ma va contro la logica, si allontanano per le poche attenzioni giusto, io son sempre li per dirgli guarda ti do le attenzioni che non ti ho dato prima, ho capito e non mollo, anche questo è non arrendersi no.
> se sparisco confermo solo quello che pensava cioè che alla fine stavo con lei solo per abitudine.


Gli devi far mancare la terra sotto i piedi....in amore nulla fa 2+2....!La logica?c'è logica nei sentimenti bender?Sparisci perche hai un dignità e ti vuoi bene cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ti credo ma va contro la logica, si allontanano per le poche attenzioni giusto, io son sempre li per dirgli guarda ti do le attenzioni che non ti ho dato prima, ho capito e non mollo, anche questo è non arrendersi no.
> se sparisco confermo solo quello che pensava cioè che alla fine stavo con lei solo per abitudine.


Sai in un rapporto d'amore chi è il più forte?chi è coinvolto meno,e quando hai percepito che sei coinvolto di più,devi bleffare,e aggrapparti all'orgoglio....per non finire male.....


----------



## lothar57 (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> forse volevo farle compassione, una volta ha funzionato



Compassione???ma va'la',le donne vogliono l'uomo con le balle amico,non il piagnone.
Sai cosa mi dice la mia amante??che penso solo a me stesso,e che sono troppo realista.
Perche' Bender caro,in''amore''basta essere se stessi...et cape'????????????

ciao


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Guarda Bender, io posso anche capire che ancora non ti passi, che ci pensi, ognuno ha i suoi tempi e via dicendo.
> Una cosa sola mi sconforta davvero nel leggerti.
> Ma possibile che sta stronza (perché è una stronza dai, non giriamoci intorno, ti ha tenuto appeso per le palle sfruttando la tua debolezza), non ti faccia mai e poi mai INCAZZAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE???????
> Sembri una marionetta afflosciata coi fili tagliati.
> ...
















abbiamo litigato ma insultarci mai,solo una volta quando c'era di mezzo il personaggio di FB le ho detto che era una stronza col cuore di pietra, e l'ho scioccata, a me invece ha fatto male che avesse paura di venire in casa a prendere le ultime cose dopo che mi aveva detto che aveva un altro, le ho detto potevi avvertirmi prima che mi organizzavo meglio ed era terrorizzata che la picchiassi o peggio, io intendevo per mettere in ordine, poi mi ha detto che aveva paura che reagissi male perchè anche sua mamma le aveva detto che si si sentono in giro sempre storie di gente che è stata sempre tranquilla e poi ha un raptus.
comunque io quando litigavo non alzavo mai la voce non aveva senso, solo magari prendevo atto delle sue lamentele, ma rispondevo sul vago,del tipo va be pazienza ero quasi disinteressato e questo la faceva arrabbiare di più.
comunque anche quando aveva l'altro e avevo ragione era inutile litigare e far valere le mie ragioni perchè si arrabbiava ancora di più


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> abbiamo litigato ma insultarci mai,solo una volta quando c'era di mezzo il personaggio di FB le ho detto che era una stronza col cuore di pietra, e l'ho scioccata, a me invece ha fatto male che avesse paura di venire in casa a prendere le ultime cose dopo che mi aveva detto che aveva un altro, le ho detto potevi avvertirmi prima che mi organizzavo meglio ed era terrorizzata che la picchiassi o peggio, io intendevo per mettere in ordine, poi mi ha detto che aveva paura che reagissi male perchè anche sua mamma le aveva detto che si si sentono in giro sempre storie di gente che è stata sempre tranquilla e poi ha un raptus.
> comunque io quando litigavo non alzavo mai la voce non aveva senso, solo magari prendevo atto delle sue lamentele, ma rispondevo sul vago,del tipo va be pazienza ero quasi disinteressato e questo la faceva arrabbiare di più.
> comunque anche quando aveva l'altro e avevo ragione era inutile litigare e far valere le mie ragioni perchè si arrabbiava ancora di più


Ma porca puttana eva.....!


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Compassione???ma va'la',le donne vogliono l'uomo con le balle amico,non il piagnone.
> Sai cosa mi dice la mia amante??che penso solo a me stesso,e che sono troppo realista.
> Perche' Bender caro,in''amore''basta essere se stessi...et cape'????????????
> 
> ciao


il problema è che essere me stesso ha sfasciato tutto.ero me stesso non volevo un matrimonio in grande stile ma una cosa il più semplice possibile in comune, pochi invitati,rinfresco e via. essere se stessi vuol dire essere egoisti a volte, lo siamo tutti chi più chi meno


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> il problema è che essere me stesso ha sfasciato tutto.ero me stesso non volevo un matrimonio in grande stile ma una cosa il più semplice possibile in comune, pochi invitati,rinfresco e via. essere se stessi vuol dire essere egoisti a volte, lo siamo tutti chi più chi meno


Meglio così.....


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai in un rapporto d'amore chi è il più forte?chi è coinvolto meno,e quando hai percepito che sei coinvolto di più,devi bleffare,e aggrapparti all'orgoglio....per non finire male.....


io ero uno stronzo vero prima con lei,me lo ha chiesto lei di sposarci sai cosa le ho detto, prima o poi capita.
poi un altra volta mi ha detto che dovevo dargli una risposta seria, cosi invece di rispondere ho posticipato a dopo le vacanze, poi è passato ancora un po di tempo e quando ho risposto lei era felicissima,ha iniziato ad organizzarsi e io invece di interessarmi ho lasciato fare a lei, in quel momento mi sono lasciato andare al massimo perchè ero sicurissimo che lei volesse stare sempre con me, prima di chiedermi se ci sposassimo invece stava male era triste e questo mi preoccupava.comunque dopo 3 mesi da quando le avevo detto che andava bene è iniziato tutto


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> io ero uno stronzo vero prima con lei,me lo ha chiesto lei di sposarci sai cosa le ho detto, prima o poi capita.
> poi un altra volta mi ha detto che dovevo dargli una risposta seria, cosi invece di rispondere ho posticipato a dopo le vacanze, poi è passato ancora un po di tempo e quando ho risposto lei era felicissima,ha iniziato ad organizzarsi e io invece di interessarmi ho lasciato fare a lei, in quel momento mi sono lasciato andare al massimo perchè ero sicurissimo che lei volesse stare sempre con me, prima di chiedermi se ci sposassimo invece stava male era triste e questo mi preoccupava.comunque dopo 3 mesi da quando le avevo detto che andava bene è iniziato tutto


NO!Tu non eri stronzo eri solo meno coinvolto....!Poi i rapporti si sono invertiti e ti ha polverizzato il culo.


----------



## drusilla (30 Marzo 2015)

Non rimuginare lei ha voltato pagina!!!


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli devi far mancare la terra sotto i piedi....in amore nulla fa 2+2....!La logica?c'è logica nei sentimenti bender?Sparisci perche hai un dignità e ti vuoi bene cazzo.


guarda che forse ho capito dove vuoi arrivare

	
	
		
		
	


	




tanto dopo che l'ho vista per la prima volta ieri accompagnata e le ho detto che l'ho vista, perchè si sono un coglione, le ho anche detto che se non voleva che gli scrivessi più bastava dirlo.
ho tentato tutto, tenterò anche sta strada.
pensi che se non la cerco, non le scrivo, me la dimenticherò più in fretta.
ma non credo andrà così,mi conosco


----------



## Horny (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda che forse ho capito dove vuoi arrivare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sicuramente.


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

*dopo 14 anni*



oscuro ha detto:


> NO!Tu non eri stronzo eri solo meno coinvolto....!Poi i rapporti si sono invertiti e ti ha polverizzato il culo.


si dice così adesso, meno coinvolto. dopo 14 anni si può essere meno coinvolti.
io ero troppo sicuro che lei non adasse  via, questa è la realtà.
non ho mai avuto dubbi o paure di ritrovarmi sempre con lei, o ansie del tipo oddio ho avuto una sola donna nella vita, mi sono perso un mondo di esperienze,penso che era questo che non mi ha mai fatto guardare altre.
l'unica certezza che potevo offrirgli era quella e la mia totale trasparenza, non avevo segreti con lei.
ora leggendo qui che i tradimenti capitano spesso, e sono devastanti, penso io ogni tanto mi faccio sentire che ci sono che non l'ho dimenticata, in modo che sappia e se accadra forse si ricorderà di com'ero io e magari mi contatterà lei per parlarne, già mi aveva scritto per dirmi che aveva visto suo padre con un altra donna, dopo la separazione da sua mamma e io le avevo risposto un po male dicendogli che aveva già qualcuno che poteva ascoltarla e ce era compito suo ormai.


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

*non mi conoscete*



Horny ha detto:


> sicuramente.


io non sono come tutti che fanno sparire foto e tutto quello che mi ricorda lei, io tengo tutto, io da quando stiamo assieme dal 2000 ho una foto sua sul comodino, io dopo pochi mesi che stavo con lei le ho detto se ci lasceremo sarai tu a farlo.lo so da fuori può sembrare che sono un po fissato, ma la dipendenza affettiva viene fuori dopo molto tempo non da subito


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh....
> non è che sia una cosa proprio da riderci
> è un atteggiamento sul quale devi interrogarti
> negarsi l'evidenza delle cose è una brutta gatta da pelare


ma questo lo pensava lei, perchè io ero tanto convinto hai suoi occhi, comunque poi non è andata per nulla così non ho negato niente


----------



## Horny (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io non sono come tutti che fanno sparire foto e tutto quello che mi ricorda lei, io tengo tutto, io da quando stiamo assieme dal 2000 ho una foto sua sul comodino, io dopo pochi mesi che stavo con lei le ho detto se ci lasceremo sarai tu a farlo.lo so da fuori può sembrare che sono un po fissato, ma la dipendenza affettiva viene fuori dopo molto tempo non da subito


bender,
guarda che so di cosa si parla.
tu sei ossessionato.
ma quale sparire foto...
occorre dominare la propria mente
e indirizzarla verso altri pensieri e attività.
lo ripeto sempre anche a me stessa.
e ti assicuro che dopo un po' ci pensi meno.
se poi la controparte ha la decenza di ignorarti,
ti facilita il compito.


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

*grazie,*



caciottina ha detto:


> http://salute.ilmessaggero.it/salute/notizie/amore_pene_programmati_cervello/1265182.shtml


io avevo visto questo  sono andato ancora più sul tecnico, è sottotitolato so che a te non serve, ma quella parla come una mitragliatrice

	
	
		
		
	


	




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRrEKMQE2zc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khs5T0xQLCw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2B8zXlyY5I


----------



## Trinità (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io non sono come tutti che fanno sparire foto e tutto quello che mi ricorda lei, io tengo tutto, io da quando stiamo assieme dal 2000 ho una foto sua sul comodino, io dopo pochi mesi che stavo con lei le ho detto se ci lasceremo sarai tu a farlo.lo so da fuori può sembrare che sono un po fissato, ma la dipendenza affettiva viene fuori dopo molto tempo non da subito


Certo che scrivi, "sarai Tu a farlo" ed il perchè lo capirai solo dopo averla dimenticata......
Se c'è dipendenza affettiva, non c'è mai stato AMORE!
Non sei fissato, hai solo voglia di farti male, tutto qui..
ciao


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> bender,
> guarda che so di cosa si parla.
> tu sei ossessionato.
> ma quale sparire foto...
> ...


si lei mi risponde il meno possibile.
l'ultima cosa che mi ha detto è stata che le dispiace che sto male e soffro,che ora lei sta bene, è felice va avanti e non si guarda indietro


----------



## Trinità (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si lei mi risponde il meno possibile.
> l'ultima cosa che mi ha detto è stata che le dispiace che sto male e soffro,che ora lei sta bene, è felice va avanti e non si guarda indietro


Allora guarda avanti TU!
Non sei uno scarto, sei un servo, devi servire un'altra che merita il tuo CUORE......


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Certo che scrivi, "sarai Tu a farlo" ed il perchè lo capirai solo dopo averla dimenticata......
> Se c'è dipendenza affettiva, non c'è mai stato AMORE!
> Non sei fissato, hai solo voglia di farti male, tutto qui..
> ciao


quel sarai tu a farlo ora non so se era proprio così la frase comunque glie l'ho detto quando avevo 16 anni, però ci ho ripensato tutto qui, non mi voglio fare del male, vorrei la felicità che avevo prima


----------



## Trinità (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> quel sarai tu a farlo ora non so se era proprio così la frase comunque glie l'ho detto quando avevo 16 anni, però ci ho ripensato tutto qui, non mi voglio fare del male, vorrei la felicità che avevo prima


Quella di prima forse no, probabilmente sarà anche meglioooooooooo.....


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

*Servo*



Trinità ha detto:


> Allora guarda avanti TU!
> Non sei uno scarto, sei un servo, devi servire un'altra che merita il tuo CUORE......


scusa ma quale servo. eh si avanti schiaccio un interruttore e formatto la mia memoria,avanti a conoscere persone che sono meno spesse intelletualmente e sentimentalmente di un foglio di carta.
persone che mentre gli dai la buona notte ti dicono che in quel momento nel letto non sono sole, senza che tu l'abbia chiesto.


----------



## net (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender, ti ho letto tante e tante volte. E non capisco perchè non ti permetti di andare avanti. Di cosa hai paura? Stai già tanto male che potresti solo guadagnarci, a guardare avanti!


----------



## Nicka (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda senza lavoro sono in molti, e a volte nelle agenzie vedi scene davvero tristi,ultima una ragazza che era davvero disperata e continuava a dire dovete fare qualcosa, tra 2 mesi mi finisce l'assegno di disoccupazione e poi non ho più dove andare.
> fammi capire seguendo questa ottica un senzatetto che vive per strada a te fa venire il nervoso, non ti chiedi perchè sia li, quale sia la sua storia, pensi solo che se avesse avuto solo un po più di volontà e nerbo non sarebbe li.
> una persona in depressione stessa cosa,è in quello stato solo perchè lo vuole, non gli servono pacchi di psicofarmaci, ma solo il voler uscire di casa e fare


È pieno di gente senza lavoro è vero, ma tu manco volontariato vuoi fare.
Ti rinchiudi su un furgoncino con un amico e non ti smuovi di un centimetro...tutto ti fa paura, tutto ti sembra inutile, tutto ti fa rispondere "ehhh vabbe pazienza", non ti schiodi manco dall'idea di questa tipa.
Sei ossessionato, hai scritto sto thread sperando che lo leggesse...e tu pensi che una donna possa tornare da uno che si fa vedere disperato e senza voglia di fare un cazzo???
I barboni non c'entrano un cazzo Bender!!!


----------



## Spot (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> quel sarai tu a farlo ora non so se era proprio così la frase comunque glie l'ho detto quando avevo 16 anni, però ci ho ripensato tutto qui, non mi voglio fare del male, *vorrei la felicità che avevo prima*


Premettendo che anche io sono senza lavoro e capisco la situazione fastidiosissima che ti lascia in balia dei tuoi pensieri.

Sticazzi.
Vivere significa spesso adattarsi a situazioni che non ci piacciono.
Accorgersi di non poter scegliere (soprattutto quando la scelta significa tornare indietro) e cercare di andare faticosamente avanti su quel poco che si ha.
La felicità che avevi prima non esiste più, quindi escludila dalle tue possibilità.

Concentrati sulle piccole cose piacevoli e secondarie per ricaricare le batterie, poi costruiscitene altre di possibilità. Più faticoso, ma unica via possibile.


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> Bender, ti ho letto tante e tante volte. E non capisco perchè non ti permetti di andare avanti. Di cosa hai paura? Stai già tanto male che potresti solo guadagnarci, a guardare avanti!


andare avanti vorrebbe dire ignorare i miei ensieri, i sogni che faccio una notte si e una no.riesco a distrarmi a tratti, non riesco a decidere dall'oggi al domani,se ci fosse qualcosa che mi faccia stare meglio e che duri.
durante la giornata è un continuo di alti e bassi


----------



## Bender (30 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> È pieno di gente senza lavoro è vero, ma tu manco volontariato vuoi fare.
> Ti rinchiudi su un furgoncino con un amico e non ti smuovi di un centimetro...tutto ti fa paura, tutto ti sembra inutile, tutto ti fa rispondere "ehhh vabbe pazienza", non ti schiodi manco dall'idea di questa tipa.
> Sei ossessionato, hai scritto sto thread sperando che lo leggesse...e tu pensi che una donna possa tornare da uno che si fa vedere disperato e senza voglia di fare un cazzo???
> I barboni non c'entrano un cazzo Bender!!!


non ho scritto questo per lei,io solo pensato che potesse leggerlo, se devo scrivere a lei lo faccio direttamente.
visto che il mio amico fa turni molto lunghi,per rimanere in contatto vado con lui, se non facessi così non vedrei nessuno.
i barboni come li chiami tu stanno li a non fare un cazzo,basterebbe che si alzassero e si dessero da fare e risolverebbero tutti i loro problemi giusto, questione solo di volontà


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma sè fossi consapevole di aver provocato tu la situazione in cui sei e solo tu, si cerca di cambiare e imparare dagli errori, ma non si cambia mai totalmente, senza contare che la volta dopo potrebbe anche non essere colpa mia.
> forse la verità è che mi sono convinto che aspettarla sia un modo per dimostargli quanto la amo, e che sia la mia unica possibilità di riaverla, mi sento uno schifo a scommettere contro la sua felicità, ma penso che magari il suo nuovo fidanzato non sia questo principe azzurro e magari un giorno si stanchi di lei o peggio la tradisca e in quel momento gli ritorni in mente io.
> dicono che le ex tornino sempre anche solo per ribadire che è finita,ho letto tantissime storie su molti forum, storie vere credo almeno in parte


Bender, Madonna santa.
A te ci vuole un esorcista.


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2015)

Che poi devo ancora capire la storia delle ex che tornano anche solo per ribadire che é finita.
E quindi?
Non é una cosa bella, così.  A sensazione.


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

*Basta*

le avevo scritto una mail dove le facevo alcune domande su quello che mi aveva detto, se pensava che l'amassi ancora, se quel per te ci sarò sempre, che mi aveva detto era vero,o quando mi hai detto che comunque con me hai dei bei ricordi e rimarranno tali.
le ho chiesto se ci potevamo sentire ogni tanto, se poteva raccontarmi di lei perchè mi avrebbe fatto piacere.
ho concluso dicendo che ogni tanto mi sarei fatto sentire e che se non voleva mandassi più mail bastava dirmelo e avrei provato a farlo.
mi ha risposto e forse era meglio il silenzio di sempre.
mi ha detto che deve chiudersi qui,che non tornerà mai indietro,che non ho idea di quello che le ho fatto passare, che non saremo mai amici
* "Saremo semplicemente due che hanno avuto 14 anni insieme e che sono riusciti a non fare niente, anzi a fare una vita che vita non era".*
conclude dicendo che non è arrabbiata è tranquilla e mi saluta definitivamente.
mi sono comportato meglio che potevo,sperando in un po di compassione, non chiedevo molto, e in più a sparato a zero su tutto quello che è stato, tutto in blocco, tutta la nostra relazione, perchè c'era bisogno di dire così.
ora il consiglio di JB lo sto prendendo in considerazione


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

*Continuo a pensare*

mi ha detto che il problema sono le domande e il fatto che pretenda risposte, vorrei postare l'intera mail ma non mi sembra giusto e non lo farò, ma il tono non mi sembrava di una persona tranquilla come mi ha scritto.
io spero solo che alcune cose che ha detto, le abbia dette solo per allontanarmi.
perchè dare così poco valore a tutto quello che c'è stato mi sta uccidendo,ho sbagliato,l'ho ammesso, ho chiesto scusa, e sembrava che saremmo potuti rimanere in contatto, me lo diceva lei fino ad un mese fa, e poi questo messaggio." non ti odio,ma deve chiudersi qui,non ha senso sentirsi,basta con le domande, vai avanti anche tu"
io spero che le sia rimasto qualcosa di buono di quello che c'è stato, non c'è la faccio a pensare che reputi tutto il nostro rapporto non vita,mi fa pensare che fosse tutto finto, mette in discussione tutti i miei ricordi.


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*bender*

Che t'avevo scritto?bender non ci siamo....porca puttana!


----------



## drusilla (31 Marzo 2015)

Se veramente la ami come dici dovresti lasciarla in pace che si riifaccia una vita. Non mi sembra che la rispetti molto. È ossessione non amore.


----------



## ivanl (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> * "Saremo semplicemente due che hanno avuto 14 anni insieme e che sono riusciti a non fare niente, anzi a fare una vita che vita non era".*


A me s'sta frase farebbe pensare tanto; mi farei tante domande e cercherei una rapida soluzione per andare a avanti e non ripetere gli errori. Tu non stai bene.


----------



## Stark72 (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender,
tu lo sai che più ti vede debole e più ti vede mendicare la sua attenzione, più se la farà alla larga da te come un appestato?
Perché dovrebbe avere voglia di sentire le tue lagne? Ste frasi tipo "ci sarò sempre" valgono zero.
Chiudi sti cazzo di contatti e disintossicati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> forse volevo farle compassione, una volta ha funzionato


ma non ti rendi conto che non puoi stare assieme a una ragazza perchè le fai pena?
Sono altre le motivazioni di una coppia.
Infatti quando ha funzionato, come dici tu, si è rivelato un errore.
E un errore devastante perchè tu hai perso ogni traccia di razionalità ed amor proprio.
Qua la pezza è stata peggio del buco.
Comunque stavolta non torna: non so se riesci ad accettarlo, ma sarà meglio che ti metta in testa di doverlo accettare.
NON TORNA.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ti credo ma va contro la logica, si allontanano per le poche attenzioni giusto, io son sempre li per dirgli guarda ti do le attenzioni che non ti ho dato prima, ho capito e non mollo, anche questo è non arrendersi no.
> se sparisco confermo solo quello che pensava cioè che alla fine stavo con lei solo per abitudine.


A te sfugge una cosa che è fondamentale:
non possiamo amare una persona per la quale non nutriamo rispetto.
Nè donne nè uomini.
E nessuno rispetta una persona che per prima non ha rispetto di sè.
E tu stai mancando di rispetto a te stesso da troppo.
Ti sei umiliato, hai pregato, hai aspettato.
Adesso basta.
Una donna vuole un uomo, non un qualcosa che la segue implorante.
Lavora sull'uomo che devi essere.
Comincia a rifondarti, comincia a fare qualcosa per te stesso.


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

*mi fa pensare*



ivanl ha detto:


> A me s'sta frase farebbe pensare tanto; mi farei tante domande e cercherei una rapida soluzione per andare a avanti e non ripetere gli errori. Tu non stai bene.


certo che mi fa pensare non riesco a capire coma possa pensare ciò, forse pensa all'ultimo periodo soltanto e ora che è all'inizio della nuova relazione li contrappone, anche se non è un paragone equo.
non mi aveva mai parlato con questi toni e cattiveria, perchè anche se non può sembrare, a me fa molto male leggere quella frase, mi mette una marea di dubbi.
spero davvero sia un modo per dirmi di stare lontano e non lo pensi realmente o che poi si ricreda, essere ricordato così sarebbe terribile per me


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender io al suo posto fra poco ti denuncerei giuro
Deve averne le palle stracolme sta ragazza
Non sarà stata una santa, sicuramente ma lasciala vivere
Non so come abbia fatto a non bloccare mail, telefono ecc ecc


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> certo che mi fa pensare non riesco a capire coma possa pensare ciò, forse pensa all'ultimo periodo soltanto e ora che è all'inizio della nuova relazione li contrappone, anche se non è un paragone equo.
> non mi aveva mai parlato con questi toni e cattiveria, perchè anche se non può sembrare, a me fa molto male leggere quella frase, mimette una marea di dubbi.
> spero davvero sia un modo per dirmi di stare lontano e non lo pensi realmente o che poi si ricreda, essere ricordato così sarebbe terribile per me


vedi di non stalkerare sta ragazza; porca puttana


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bender,
> tu lo sai che più ti vede debole e più ti vede mendicare la sua attenzione, più se la farà alla larga da te come un appestato?
> Perché dovrebbe avere voglia di sentire le tue lagne? Ste frasi tipo "ci sarò sempre" valgono zero.
> Chiudi sti cazzo di contatti e disintossicati.


pensavo solo che si comportasse in modo diverso, che non seguisse questa logica, fino alla volta prima mi diceva che le dispiaceva soffrissi, che sapeva che era dura,quando era andata via ma era ancora sola, mi scriveva lei su skype, per dirmi come andava, il giorno del mio compleanno mi aveva invitato a casa sua.
dopo le ultime cose che mi ha detto non ho più risposto anche se avrei voluto, ora le dirò più nulla almeno che non sia lei a contattarmi


----------



## matthew (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per il problema che ho con le persone, non volevo andare direttamente nella sede della croce, così ho guardato il loro sito dove c'era un bell'appello che cercavano sempre persone, che questo valore di volontariato si stava perdendo, e ho mandato una mail dove dicevo che avrei voluto fare volontariato e chiedevo informazioni sul corso, su quando potevo presentarmi ecc be non mi hanno mai risposto, ho anche riprovato ma nulla, ora farò il corso di speleologia poi ritenterò magari in un altra sede.
> comunque non andrei li spinto dall'altruismo, ma dalla solitudine, bell'ideale



Iscriviti ad un corso di ballo, e vai a ballare.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

matthew ha detto:


> Iscriviti ad un corso di ballo, e vai a ballare.


non ama la gente


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

*


oscuro ha detto:



			Sai in un rapporto d'amore chi è il più forte?chi è coinvolto meno,e quando hai percepito che sei coinvolto di più,devi bleffare,e aggrapparti all'orgoglio....per non finire male.....
		
Clicca per espandere...

*posso mettermela come citazione oscù?

quoto, quotone, verde, etc etc


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bender io al suo posto fra poco ti denuncerei giuro
> Deve averne le palle stracolme sta ragazza
> Non sarà stata una santa, sicuramente ma lasciala vivere
> Non so come abbia fatto a non bloccare mail, telefono ecc ecc


se una mail al mese è passibile di denuncia per stolking siamo messi bene. perchè mi sono limitato a quello, mai una telefonata ne altro, quando mi ha chiesto le sue cose le ho preparate e date nella modalità che voleva lei


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se una mail al mese è passibile di denuncia per stolking siamo messi bene. perchè mi sono limitato a quello, mai una telefonata ne altro, quando mi ha chiesto le sue cose le ho preparate e date nella modalità che voleva lei


Ho detto se continui così, non che lo debba fare
Forse perchè noi ti leggiamo qui e lei spero di no. Sei soffocante davvero


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vedi di non stalkerare sta ragazza; porca puttana


non ti preoccupare dopo quello che mi ha scritto non la cerco più.
a me non sembra di averla stalkerata,comunque grazie


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare dopo quello che mi ha scritto non la cerco più.
> a me non sembra di averla stalkerata,comunque grazie


ti prenderei a calci sui coglioni a due a due finchè non diventano dispari.
Tanto non li hai, non senti male.


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ti prenderei a calci sui coglioni a due a due finchè non diventano dispari.
> Tanto non li hai, non senti male.


te devo raccontà le ultime dell'amico tuo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare dopo quello che mi ha scritto non la cerco più.
> a me non sembra di averla stalkerata,comunque grazie


dovresti proporti come test antiviolenza.    se qualcuno riesce a sopportarti un fine settimana intero senza tentare di abbatterti a bastonate,abbiamo trovato l'impersonificazione della pazienza


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> pensavo solo che si comportasse in modo diverso, che non seguisse questa logica, fino alla volta prima mi diceva che le dispiaceva soffrissi, che sapeva che era dura,quando era andata via ma era ancora sola, mi scriveva lei su skype, per dirmi come andava, il giorno del mio compleanno mi aveva invitato a casa sua.
> dopo le ultime cose che mi ha detto non ho più risposto anche se avrei voluto, ora le dirò più nulla almeno che non sia lei a contattarmi



Bender ma di quale logica parli tu?la tua?e sulla base di quel esperienza di vita?La verità è che tu ti comporti da coglione,e vuoi continuare a farlo,ed è anche nel tuo diritto poterlo fare....Però per coerenza poi non puoi ASSASSINARCI I COGLIONI.Stai sbagliando tutto,un anno che ti scrivo sta cosa,MA A TE NON FREGA CAZZI.E allora fatti depredare il culo....,ma poi non venire qui a raccontarci le tue imperiose figure di merda.A bello ma cosa mi viene in tasca a me?UN CAZZO.Ma che ti credi che hai avuto problemi con le donne solo tu?Hai l'esclusiva della sofferenza?MA GUARDA CHE A TE TI HA DETTO CULO SAI,infondo hai trovato pure una brava ragazza,ma se trovavi una tosta,una dura,che cazzo facevi?A me hanno distrutto una moto,hanno telefonato a mio padre dicendo che spacciavo cocaina...io che non ho mai fumato una sigaretta....,mi son venuti a cercare sotto casa soggetti poco raccomandabili qualcuno di loro è in galera e altri non ci sono più...,risse in strada,e lei che non perdeva occasione per venire sotto casa mia con il suo nuovo ragazzo..a provocare,in parte era quello che meritavo,altro non posso scriverlo.E allora di che cazzo vuoi parlare con me?Si è stata una lunga e dolorosa guerra,non ti sto a dire i casini e le scelte sbagliate che ho fatto,MA CAZZO SEMPRE A TESTA ALTA.SI ,SONO STATO UN COGLIONE,ma non mi sono mai piegato ai miei sentimenti ed a lei,ed a tutto il suo contesto.Per quello che può contare,e non conta un cazzo,oggi chi arrossisce e lei....!Ma tu continua pure,tanto sai tu cosa fare no?
Vedi bender una donna può smettere di amarti,ma non DEVE MAI smettere di rispettarti.Poi un giorno capirai....forse...


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> te devo raccontà le ultime dell'amico tuo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


chi, il riavvolgente?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> chi, il riavvolgente?


mancavi al minuto di raccoglimento, ma puoi recuperare adesso.


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> chi, il riavvolgente?


si


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si


sono ancora nei suoi pensieri?
Lui sì...  è nei miei...


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mancavi al minuto di raccoglimento, ma puoi recuperare adesso.


dove? Come? Quando?
Non tenermi sulle spine, Sbricciola!


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> sono ancora nei suoi pensieri?
> Lui sì...  è nei miei...



Rew?una persona distinta....


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rew?una persona distinta....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Distinta e distintasi!


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dove? Come? Quando?
> Non tenermi sulle spine, Sbricciola!


abbiamo tenuto un altro minuto di raccoglimento per il mai troppo compianto, dopo che abbiamo visto che il suo spirito è ancora tra noi.
Purtroppo non c'eri... ma credo che avremo presto un'altra occasione.
Tipo il prossimo raduno a Roma.


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Bè*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbiamo tenuto un altro minuto di raccoglimento per il mai troppo compianto, dopo che abbiamo visto che il suo spirito è ancora tra noi.
> Purtroppo non c'eri... ma credo che avremo presto un'altra occasione.
> Tipo il prossimo raduno a Roma.


Bè....a me rew aveva proposto belle cose.....L'UNICO...CAZZO!


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbiamo tenuto un altro minuto di raccoglimento per il mai troppo compianto, dopo che abbiamo visto che il suo spirito è ancora tra noi.
> Purtroppo non c'eri... ma credo che avremo presto un'altra occasione.
> Tipo il prossimo raduno a Roma.


Sono stato imperdonabile...
Intanto gli dedico questa canzone:

[video=youtube;qVgsf9UySOI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgsf9UySOI[/video]


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè....a me rew aveva proposto belle cose.....L'UNICO...CAZZO!


e poi aveva migliaia di mail femminili pregne di umori vaginali... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> e poi aveva migliaia di mail femminili pregne di umori vaginali... :rotfl:



Beato lui...noi solo zaganelle.....Sarà che ispiriamo amicizia?


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Beato lui...noi solo zaganelle.....Sarà che ispiriamo amicizia?


mi sa di sì.
Amici delle donne... eterni amici, asessuati.
Niente ciccia per noi, sigh.


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> mi sa di sì.
> Amici delle donne... eterni amici, asessuati.
> Niente ciccia per noi, sigh.



Beate pippe....!


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Beate pippe....!


Federica non tradisce e non delude mai!


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

*hai ragione*



oscuro ha detto:


> Bender ma di quale logica parli tu?la tua?e sulla base di quel esperienza di vita?La verità è che tu ti comporti da coglione,e vuoi continuare a farlo,ed è anche nel tuo diritto poterlo fare....Però per coerenza poi non puoi ASSASSINARCI I COGLIONI.Stai sbagliando tutto,un anno che ti scrivo sta cosa,MA A TE NON FREGA CAZZI.E allora fatti depredare il culo....,ma poi non venire qui a raccontarci le tue imperiose figure di merda.A bello ma cosa mi viene in tasca a me?UN CAZZO.Ma che ti credi che hai avuto problemi con le donne solo tu?Hai l'esclusiva della sofferenza?MA GUARDA CHE A TE TI HA DETTO CULO SAI,infondo hai trovato pure una brava ragazza,ma se trovavi una tosta,una dura,che cazzo facevi?A me hanno distrutto una moto,hanno telefonato a mio padre dicendo che spacciavo cocaina...io che non ho mai fumato una sigaretta....,mi son venuti a cercare sotto casa soggetti poco raccomandabili qualcuno di loro è in galera e altri non ci sono più...,risse in strada,e lei che non perdeva occasione per venire sotto casa mia con il suo nuovo ragazzo..a provocare,in parte era quello che meritavo,altro non posso scriverlo.E allora di che cazzo vuoi parlare con me?Si è stata una lunga e dolorosa guerra,non ti sto a dire i casini e le scelte sbagliate che ho fatto,MA CAZZO SEMPRE A TESTA ALTA.SI ,SONO STATO UN COGLIONE,ma non mi sono mai piegato ai miei sentimenti ed a lei,ed a tutto il suo contesto.Per quello che può contare,e non conta un cazzo,oggi chi arrossisce e lei....!Ma tu continua pure,tanto sai tu cosa fare no?
> Vedi bender una donna può smettere di amarti,ma non DEVE MAI smettere di rispettarti.Poi un giorno capirai....forse...


propio perchè so cosa c'è fuori, mi è così difficile lasciarla andare,qualunque altra persona sarebbe stata in grado di tenersela,  ma è stata chiara e diretta.
ha risposto, ho capito,non insisto più.quelle toste, dure non le cerco, cerco persone più affini al mio carattere, per questo non c'è pericolo


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*caro*



Bender ha detto:


> propio perchè so cosa c'è fuori, mi è così difficile lasciarla andare,qualunque altra persona sarebbe stata in grado di tenersela,  ma è stata chiara e diretta.
> ha risposto, ho capito,non insisto più.quelle toste, dure non le cerco, cerco persone più affini al mio carattere, per questo non c'è pericolo



Caro bender,forse vivi in un ambiente asettico,ovattato,anestetizzato,tutto scorre docile e tranquillo,dalle tue parti forse è tutto lento e uno ha tempo di guardare i particolari,la vita scivola via più lentamente,e hai più tempo per non capire....
Ma dalle tue parti prima o poi incominceranno a volare cazzi,e quando volano non si può avere certezza di dove possano andare a conficcarsi.
Dalle mie parti invece va tutto più veloce,e allora non hai troppo tempo per capire,sopratutto per uno come me che pensava di aver capito tutto e non aveva capito un cazzo.
E allora devi correre, farti funzionare il cervello, impari ad ascoltare i più grandi,perchè ognuno ha una storia da raccontare,impari a rubare con gli occhi,a codificare dinamiche e persone,le loro paure, i loro fantasmi che infondo possono essere anche i tuoi e forse lo sono stati....
E allora corri,la vita non aspetta,il tempo non aspetta,passano i giorni e molti non li ricorderai neanche,ma rimangono le cicatrici,quelle non passano,rimangono i graffi nell'anima,non passano anche quelli,resti tu e le tue convinzioni,non più certezze.
Caro il mio pesce rosso,non essere certo che nel mare dove nuoti incontrerai altri pesci rossi...


Ps non so che cazzo capirai di quello che ti ho scritto,forse un cazzo,ma io ci ho provato....


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

*bender...*

dà retta ad oscuro, che pure se ti scrive in modo un po' colorito, ti ha sintetizzato perfettamente la situazione :up:

bravo oscù


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> propio perchè so cosa c'è fuori, mi è così difficile lasciarla andare,*qualunque altra persona sarebbe stata in grado di tenersela*, ma è stata chiara e diretta.
> ha risposto, ho capito,non insisto più.quelle toste, dure non le cerco, cerco persone più affini al mio carattere, per questo non c'è pericolo


ABBATTETEMI


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> dà retta ad oscuro, che pure se ti scrive in modo un po' colorito, ti ha sintetizzato perfettamente la situazione :up:
> 
> bravo oscù



Colorito o non colorito questo non ascolta.COn questo le figure di merda sono sempre dietro l'angolo....


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Colorito o non colorito questo non ascolta.COn questo le figure di merda sono sempre dietro l'angolo....


lo so che non t'ascolta...non ce la fa  deve partire da lui, non c 'è niente da fare... e sta usando il forum come diario più che come aiuto...ma forse lo aiuta proprio questo..


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Bender*

La tua donna ideale è la simy.....coraggio fatti avanti.


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La tua donna ideale è la simy.....coraggio fatti avanti.



no dico, ma hai il cervello fritto? parliamone...


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> no dico, ma hai il cervello fritto? parliamone...



Tu questa tua timidezza DEVI vincerla....so bene dei tuoi sogni erotici con il bender....


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu questa tua timidezza DEVI vincerla....so bene dei tuoi sogni erotici con il bender....



tu non mi vuoi bene... è evidente... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro bender,forse vivi in un ambiente asettico,ovattato,anestetizzato,tutto scorre docile e tranquillo,dalle tue parti forse è tutto lento e uno ha tempo di guardare i particolari,la vita scivola via più lentamente,e hai più tempo per non capire....
> Ma dalle tue parti prima o poi incominceranno a volare cazzi,e quando volano non si può avere certezza di dove possano andare a conficcarsi.
> Dalle mie parti invece va tutto più veloce,e allora non hai troppo tempo per capire,sopratutto per uno come me che pensava di aver capito tutto e non aveva capito un cazzo.
> E allora devi correre, farti funzionare il cervello, impari ad ascoltare i più grandi,perchè ognuno ha una storia da raccontare,impari a rubare con gli occhi,a codificare dinamiche e persone,le loro paure, i loro fantasmi che infondo possono essere anche i tuoi e forse lo sono stati....
> ...


tanto non capirà un cazzo, appunto.
Nella migliore delle ipotesi ha bisogno di dare una craniata addosso ad uno spigolo di cemento e magari si smuovono le rotelle.
Oppure ha i peli dello zerbino pure dentro la capoccia.


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La tua donna ideale è la simy.....coraggio fatti avanti.


vero, li vedo benissimo insieme per la vita!


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> vero, li vedo benissimo insieme per la vita!



Anche io.Aiutiamoli.


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vero, li vedo benissimo insieme per la vita!





oscuro ha detto:


> Anche io.Aiutiamoli.



ma io che ho fatto di male nella vita :facepalm:


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche io.Aiutiamoli.


Simy fa la timida ma, se lo vede, non lo molla più e poi diventa mansueta e gattona, come piace a lui.
Bender invece all'inizio si troverà un po' spaesato, ma poi tirerà fuori il maschiaccio sopito, molto sopito, che ha dentro.
Faranno fuochi d'artificio... confetti a breve! :up:


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io che ho fatto di male nella vita :facepalm:


nulla, ma il meglio deve ancora venire con Bender!


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

:dito::nclpf:


----------



## Homer (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io che ho fatto di male nella vita :facepalm:



Te li scegli bene gli amici.....:bleah:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Te li scegli bene gli amici.....:bleah:



ma infatti, begli amici che ho... andassero a cagare... due stronzi


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro bender,forse vivi in un ambiente asettico,ovattato,anestetizzato,tutto scorre docile e tranquillo,dalle tue parti forse è tutto lento e uno ha tempo di guardare i particolari,la vita scivola via più lentamente,e hai più tempo per non capire....
> Ma dalle tue parti prima o poi incominceranno a volare cazzi,e quando volano non si può avere certezza di dove possano andare a conficcarsi.
> Dalle mie parti invece va tutto più veloce,e allora non hai troppo tempo per capire,sopratutto per uno come me che pensava di aver capito tutto e non aveva capito un cazzo.
> E allora devi correre, farti funzionare il cervello, impari ad ascoltare i più grandi,perchè ognuno ha una storia da raccontare,impari a rubare con gli occhi,a codificare dinamiche e persone,le loro paure, i loro fantasmi che infondo possono essere anche i tuoi e forse lo sono stati....
> ...


guarda che ho capito, ma di persone tranquille ne è pieno il mondo,ci sono tante persone che sono più tranquille di me e vivono benissimo,magari poi sono all'oscuro di alcune cose, ma stanno bene.


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> tanto non capirà un cazzo, appunto.
> Nella migliore delle ipotesi ha bisogno di dare una craniata addosso ad uno spigolo di cemento e magari si smuovono le rotelle.
> Oppure ha i peli dello zerbino pure dentro la capoccia.


io non ti conosco,ma tu ti appoggi sempre ai post di altri e cerchi di rincarare la dose, a che scopo, lo hai fatto anche con JB, be vuoi essere un personaggio crea post tuoi.
cercate sempre lo scontro, ma perchè mi chiedo, vorrei vedere fuori comportarvi in questo modo


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dà retta ad oscuro, che pure se ti scrive in modo un po' colorito, ti ha sintetizzato perfettamente la situazione :up:
> 
> bravo oscù


il problema del linguaggio colorito di oscuro è all'inizio, quando entri in un forum sul tradimento e sospetti e lui ti risponde con valanghe di cazzi e mazzi che potrebbe aver preso la tua lei, anche se pensi, ma chi è non sa nulla,il nervoso e la rabbia salgono, poi vedi che è la passi e comprendi


----------



## cricket (31 Marzo 2015)

Ciao Bender, bentrovati tutti, sono nuovo di zecca, mi sono iscritto per dare un piccolo contributo a questa discussione in quanto ci ritrovo un ragazzo di circa 20anni... alcuni anni orsono...

Bender, anche lui come te aveva smesso di vivere, tutto girava lento e senza emozioni, poi improvvisamente ha iniziato ad amarsi, un misto di odio e rancore per la sua ex che aveva scelto l'altro ha fatto il resto. Ha iniziato a curarsi, cambiato il look, frequentato gente nuova, nuove amicizie. Lei improvvisamente si e' sentita abbandonata, quello zerbino che le inviava sms che manteneva il suo ego a manetta non c'era piu', cosi' lei aveva perso la sicurezza che se fosse andata male con il nuovo ci sarebbe stato quel poveretto a riprendersela e consolarla. Trascorse qualche mese e lei lo chiamo' per una scusa banale, si incontrarono e in quel momento lui si rese conto che non l'amava piu', si era disinnamorato, e capi' che aveva sofferto tutti quei mesi solo per il ricordo di lei e nulla piu', lei non era piu' lei.


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io non ti conosco,ma tu ti appoggi sempre ai post di altri e cerchi di rincarare la dose, a che scopo, lo hai fatto anche con JB, be vuoi essere un personaggio crea post tuoi.
> cercate sempre lo scontro, ma perchè mi chiedo, vorrei vedere fuori comportarvi in questo modo


oltre che la capoccia bacata hai pure la memoria corta.
Il personaggio, semmai, sei tu, che continui a negare ed a negarti la verità sulle cose che capitano.
Il motivo non lo sai di certo.


----------



## zadig (31 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti, begli amici che ho... andassero a cagare... due stronzi


se andiamo a cagare e siamo due stronzi... cosa estrudiamo?


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> oltre che la capoccia bacata hai pure la memoria corta.
> Il personaggio, semmai, sei tu, che continui a negare ed a negarti la verità sulle cose che capitano.
> Il motivo non lo sai di certo.


io mi comporto qui come mi comporterei fuori non recito nessuna parte non sono un personaggio


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ABBATTETEMI


:rotfl:
Ho pensato la stessa cosa!


Scusa Bender.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender, che stai facendo?


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bender, che stai facendo?


guardo un telefilm sul pc ora.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io mi comporto qui come mi comporterei fuori non recito nessuna parte non sono un personaggio


Ma magari tu lo fossi!


----------



## net (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender, assodato che lei non ti ama più, il che esclude un possibile  futuro, e che indietro nel tempo non puoi tornare io non capisco  esattamente perchè continui ad ossessionarti. Sai che quella storia è  sepolta, sai che non tornerà. E anche se tu ti ostini a farla durare  tantissimo, prima o poi ti passerà. Puoi soffrire così, e allungare a  dismisura i tempi (perdendo mesi di vita non vissuta) oppure decidere di  sbatterla fuori dalla tua testa e riprendere il controllo di te stesso.


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma magari tu lo fossi!


tutta questa ostilità gratuita perchè poi,solo perchè ero innamorato di una persona,solo perchè si cerca di comportarsi bene,ti dicono che la bontà paga sempre ma ho i mie dubbi.
sembra che le persone ci provino gusto così per vedere fino a che punto uno si può spingere


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tutta questa ostilità gratuita perchè poi,solo perchè ero innamorato di una persona,solo perchè si cerca di comportarsi bene,ti dicono che la bontà paga sempre ma ho i mie dubbi.
> sembra che le persone ci provino gusto così per vedere fino a che punto uno si può spingere


A me pare che invece il gusto ce lo provi tu a crogiolarti in uno stato allucinante...

Abbattetemi insieme a Farfalla...


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> Bender, assodato che lei non ti ama più, il che esclude un possibile  futuro, e che indietro nel tempo non puoi tornare io non capisco  esattamente perchè continui ad ossessionarti. Sai che quella storia è  sepolta, sai che non tornerà. E anche se tu ti ostini a farla durare  tantissimo, prima o poi ti passerà. Puoi soffrire così, e allungare a  dismisura i tempi (perdendo mesi di vita non vissuta) oppure decidere di  sbatterla fuori dalla tua testa e riprendere il controllo di te stesso.


dopo l'ultima mail ormai lo so. miha scritto in dei modi e dei toni che non aveva usato mai è stata spietata e di ghiaccio.
mi sono ostinato a fargli sapere che c'ero anche per alcune cose dette da lei, tipo che se non me ne fosse importato da subito  avrebbe voluto dire che in fondo non ci tenevo da tempo o non mi importava,mettici dentro letteratura,storie lette qua e la, e che a me in fondo non sembrava sto sacrificio aspettare ed ecco fatto


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tutta questa ostilità gratuita perchè poi,solo perchè ero innamorato di una persona,solo perchè si cerca di comportarsi bene,ti dicono che la bontà paga sempre ma ho i mie dubbi.
> sembra che le persone ci provino gusto così per vedere fino a che punto uno si può spingere


Non è ostilità ma basta basta davvero. È più di un anno che parli di una donna che non ti vuole e non perché tu non hai fatto abbastanza per lei ma perché....stai pronto....
NON TI AMA PIÙ'
E questo non dipende da te


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare che invece il gusto ce lo provi tu a crogiolarti in uno stato allucinante...
> 
> Abbattetemi insieme a Farfalla...


non mi sto crogiolando propio in niente,dovrebbero mettere nelle avvertenze del forum un bel cartello con scritto attenzione tutto quello che scriverai di te stesso verrà sicuramnete usato contro di te.
ma cosa volete io non l'ho mica capito uno cerca di seguire le regole e non va bene, io credo di comportarmi bene con tutti nessuno escluso, ma evidentemente tutto quello che ho imparato e mi hanno insegnato è sbagliato


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guardo un telefilm sul pc ora.


Che telefilm?
E dopo?
Come va la ricerca del lavoro?


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

*lo so*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non è ostilità ma basta basta davvero. È più di un anno che parli di una donna che non ti vuole e non perché tu non hai fatto abbastanza per lei ma perché....stai pronto....
> NON TI AMA PIÙ'
> E questo non dipende da te


lo so non mi ama più,è più di una anno,perchè ancora vivevami insieme,perchè dopo il casino col personaggio di FB la crisi sembrava passata abbiamo ripreso ad avere rapporti e poi abbiamo fatto le vacanze estive a roma insieme, abbiamo passato dei dei momenti e infatti non ero più tornato qui sul forum.
ora segui la mia logica, tu ti fideresti di più di una persona che no hai mai visto, che sa di te solo quello che legge qui,che non sa quasi niente della tua ex.
oppure ti fideresti della persona che hai visto praticamnete tutti i giorni per 14 anni?


----------



## Bender (31 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che telefilm?
> E dopo?
> Come va la ricerca del lavoro?


diciamo che c'è una cosa che mi penalizza nella ricerca del lavoro, ma non ho voglia di dirla perchè se no apriti cielo.
telefilm tutto quello che trovo ultimamente uno molto bello ma è ancora in lingua originale è " the last man on earth"
poi c'è "house of cards"  "the walking dead"  questi quelli più recenti.
dopo leggo un libro prima di dormire


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tutta questa ostilità gratuita perchè poi,solo perchè ero innamorato di una persona,solo perchè si cerca di comportarsi bene,ti dicono che la bontà paga sempre ma ho i mie dubbi.
> sembra che le persone ci provino gusto così per vedere fino a che punto uno si può spingere


Ma qui non si tratta di bontà ma di incaponirsi a dismisura in una storia chiusa,finita,sepolta.Vai oltre.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

*Ma*

ngA quale ostilita bender?Cosa vorresti che ti rispondessero?
Che fai bene a soffrire perche avresti le tue colpe?Vorresti che ti si proponessero 
delle fantomatiche strategie per riconquistarla?Che ti dessero delle
pacche sulla spalla e ti dicessero poooovero Bender hai ragione
quando ragione non hai?Ecco perche sarai pure sofferente ma ragione non hai...
Non sei nel giusto.Non per il forum oppure per lei ma per te stesso.
Se lei non ti ama hai voglia di mandare le email e di far ele passeggiate
sotto casa sua...Non solo non tornera ad amarti ma e probabile che pensi anche
(se non l'ha gia pensato) che "oh questo m'ha rotto le palle" e che al indifferenza
si aggiunga l'intolleranza cosi che alla prossima mail ti manda proprio q
a fanculo....Non ti ama,non puoi farci niente.Puoi solo uscire dal vicolo
cieco e trovarti un altra strada larga e con mille sbocchi 
dove camminare.Se un futuro lo vuoi ovvio...Perche se questo
presente cosi triste ma abitudinario ti rassicura e un altro discorso.


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

ghe pensi mi!



farfalla ha detto:


> ABBATTETEMI











Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare che invece il gusto ce lo provi tu a crogiolarti in uno stato allucinante...
> 
> Abbattetemi insieme a Farfalla...









ecco fatto, abbattute :up:


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tutta questa ostilità gratuita perchè poi,solo perchè ero innamorato di una persona,solo perchè si cerca di comportarsi bene,ti dicono che la bontà paga sempre ma ho i mie dubbi.
> sembra che le persone ci provino gusto così per vedere fino a che punto uno si può spingere


scambi i consigli con l'ostilità, la tua dabbenaggine con la bontà...
Tutti hanno provato a dirti le stesse cose in tutti i modi possibili, con le buone e con le cattive, e non hai mai capito un cazzo.
Poi sarei io quello che si vuol costruire un personaggio, eh?


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ghe pensi mi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie!!!


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il problema del linguaggio colorito di oscuro è all'inizio, quando entri in un forum sul tradimento e sospetti e lui ti risponde *con valanghe di cazzi e mazzi che potrebbe aver preso la tua lei,* anche se pensi, ma chi è non sa nulla,il nervoso e la rabbia salgono, poi vedi che è la passi e comprendi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scusa Bender non volevo deriderti ma Oscuro me fa tajà..

sì, sì ho capito cosa intendi.. lui lo fa apposta per stimolare la rabbia. Diciamo un po' "educazione siberiana style" :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so non mi ama più,è più di una anno,perchè ancora vivevami insieme,perchè dopo il casino col personaggio di FB la crisi sembrava passata abbiamo ripreso ad avere rapporti e poi abbiamo fatto le vacanze estive a roma insieme, abbiamo passato dei dei momenti e infatti non ero più tornato qui sul forum.
> ora segui la mia logica, *tu ti fideresti di più di una persona che no hai mai visto, che sa di te solo quello che legge qui,che non sa quasi niente della tua ex.
> oppure ti fideresti della persona che hai visto praticamnete tutti i giorni per 14 anni?*


secondo te chi fra le due ha più interesse a prenderti per il culo? Pensaci bene prima di rispondere.
Poi non si tratta di fidarsi ciecamente ma di prendere in considerazione un punto di vista che non è il tuo.
Woody Allen ha detto una roba tipo: se tu stai andando in una direzione e vedi che TUTTI quelli attorno a te stanno correndo nella direzione opposta, un dubbio fattelo venire.
Poi fai benissimo a ragionare e sbagliare di testa tua, per carità.
Però per ragionare davvero non devi escludere mai a priori i punti di vista diversi dal tuo: in questo modo, invece di una visione soggettiva, magari riesci ad averne una più oggettiva, perchè di solito il nostro cervello ci indica la strada più comoda, che non sempre porta da qualche parte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> diciamo che c'è una cosa che mi penalizza nella ricerca del lavoro, *ma non ho voglia di dirla perchè se no apriti cielo*.
> telefilm tutto quello che trovo ultimamente uno molto bello ma è ancora in lingua originale è " the last man on earth"
> poi c'è "house of cards" "the walking dead" questi quelli più recenti.
> dopo leggo un libro prima di dormire


se è quella che penso io c'è rimedio, eh? potresti cominciare da lì.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> scusa Bender non volevo deriderti ma Oscuro me fa tajà..
> 
> sì, sì ho capito cosa intendi.. lui lo fa apposta per stimolare la rabbia. Diciamo un po' "educazione siberiana style" :mexican:



E certo,è un anno e più che andiamo avanti con questa storia.A ME BENDER HA SODOMIZZATO I COGLIONI,e detto fra noi, penso anche che l'ex donna di bender dia del tu ai piselli....ma questa è una mia sensazione.....!E cazzo non è possibile,bender andiamo avanti o no?


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*

Sai che ti dico?fai qualcosa di forte,vattene a puttane,vattene a trans,vattene in qualche locale hard,vattè a vende il culo,magari anche a soli 5 euro,ma cazzo fai qualcosa che ti faccia uscire da quell'acquario fatto di tristezza e oblio.Daje bender basta,basta televisione,vattene al cinema a luci rosse,chiuditi dentro al bagno e intossicati di pippe,ti devi rompere un polso,devono chiamare i vigili per tirarti fuori,dai una scossa a sto scempio di vita che ti ritrovi,inculati una vecchia,un camionista,imbarcati su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana,vattene in carcere a raccogliere saponette nelle docce....MA VIVI....cazzo,vivi!


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che ti dico?fai qualcosa di forte,vattene a puttane,vattene a trans,vattene in qualche locale hard,vattè a vende il culo,magari anche a soli 5 euro,ma cazzo fai qualcosa che ti faccia uscire da quell'acquario fatto di tristezza e oblio.Daje bender basta,basta televisione,vattene al cinema a luci rosse,chiuditi dentro al bagno e intossicati di pippe,ti devi rompere un polso,devono chiamare i vigili per tirarti fuori,dai una scossa a sto scempio di vita che ti ritrovi,*inculati una vecchia,un camionista,imbarcati su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana*,vattene in carcere a raccogliere saponette nelle docce....MA VIVI....cazzo,vivi!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Dai*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dai banshee si deve dare una mossa...basta!Ma basta per davvero.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che ti dico?fai qualcosa di forte,vattene a puttane,vattene a trans,vattene in qualche locale hard,vattè a vende il culo,magari anche a soli 5 euro,ma cazzo fai qualcosa che ti faccia uscire da quell'acquario fatto di tristezza e oblio.Daje bender basta,basta televisione,vattene al cinema a luci rosse,chiuditi dentro al bagno e intossicati di pippe,ti devi rompere un polso,devono chiamare i vigili per tirarti fuori,dai una scossa a sto scempio di vita che ti ritrovi,inculati una vecchia,un camionista,imbarcati su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana,vattene in carcere a raccogliere saponette nelle docce....MA VIVI....cazzo,vivi!


:rotfl:  dovresti curare qualche rubrica stile "posta del cuore"


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl:  dovresti curare qualche rubrica stile "posta del cuore"


Mi è stato già proposto.Ma fra convegni e altro non ho tempo,e poi ho anche una vita,non posso aiutare tutti a gratis...e cazzo.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai banshee si deve dare una mossa...basta!Ma basta per davvero.


gli servirebbe un amico che lo prende per i capelli e ce lo porta.. per localini, a mignotte, a fare qualche cazzata incredibile per dargli uno scossone..

da solo non lo farà mai..


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che ti dico?fai qualcosa di forte,vattene a puttane,vattene a trans,vattene in qualche locale hard,vattè a vende il culo,magari anche a soli 5 euro,ma cazzo fai qualcosa che ti faccia uscire da quell'acquario fatto di tristezza e oblio.Daje bender basta,basta televisione,vattene al cinema a luci rosse,chiuditi dentro al bagno e intossicati di pippe,ti devi rompere un polso,devono chiamare i vigili per tirarti fuori,dai una scossa a sto scempio di vita che ti ritrovi,inculati una vecchia,un camionista,imbarcati su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana,vattene in carcere a raccogliere saponette nelle docce....MA VIVI....cazzo,vivi!


ci sono ancora i cinema a luci rosse? io credevo fossero diventati tutti supermercati. Occhio, eh? se fuori c'è la margherita non va bene!


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> gli servirebbe un amico che lo prende per i capelli e ce lo porta.. per localini, a mignotte, a fare qualche cazzata incredibile per dargli uno scossone..
> 
> da solo non lo farà mai..


Ma questo si è circondato di amici come lui.Una settimana con me, qui a roma,gli trovo un bell'alberghetto al tufello,passo la sera prenderlo,andiamo a via Salaria vicino la motorizazione, vado la mattina a riprenderlo,dopo una settimana o migliora,o finisce a valle giulia a vendersi il culo.Almeno fa na scelta nà vita....!


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci sono ancora i cinema a luci rosse? io credevo fossero diventati tutti supermercati. Occhio, eh? se fuori c'è la margherita non va bene!


E vorrà dire che se fa le pippe davanti ad una cassiera,davanti al direttore,insomma.....


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi è stato già proposto.Ma fra convegni e altro non ho tempo,e poi ho anche una vita,non posso aiutare tutti a gratis...e cazzo.


prima del matrimonio avevo vissuto una storia tipo bender... mollato improvvisamente dopo un anno di rapporto, senza un perchè (ovviamente il perchè è sempre semplice, la tipa si era semplicemente rotta del rapporto e probabilmente già si faceva trapanare altrove anche se questo non l'ho mai saputo). Io ancora preso, ci ho messo qualche mese a stare bene... nel frattempo non mi son mai fatto nè sentire nè vedere, cancellata (anche se costa una fatica boia finchè stai male). Poi ho conosciuto la mia futura moglie... cosa è successo dopo è fin troppo prevedibile.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*NO*



Nobody ha detto:


> prima del matrimonio avevo vissuto una storia tipo bender... mollato improvvisamente dopo un anno di rapporto, senza un perchè (ovviamente il perchè è sempre semplice, la tipa si era semplicemente rotta del rapporto e probabilmente già si faceva trapanare altrove anche se questo non l'ho mai saputo). Io ancora preso, ci ho messo qualche mese a stare bene... nel frattempo non mi son mai fatto nè sentire nè vedere, cancellata (anche se costa una fatica boia finchè stai male). Poi ho conosciuto la mia futura moglie... cosa è successo dopo è fin troppo prevedibile.


Io storie tipo bender mai.Sono stato mollato,poi son sempre tornate...:rotfl::rotfl:!Ma la cosa più assurda,e atroce sonos tato capace di farla con il mio primo amore...!Gli ho detto scopi o te ne vai....e lei è andata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma questo si è circondato di amici come lui.Una settimana con me, qui a roma,gli trovo un bell'alberghetto al tufello,passo la sera prenderlo,andiamo a *via Salaria vicino la motorizazione*, vado la mattina a riprenderlo,dopo una settimana o migliora,o finisce a valle giulia a vendersi il culo.Almeno fa na scelta nà vita....!


russe/ucraine/lettone me dicono....ahahahahah


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io storie tipo bender mai.*Sono stato mollato,poi son sempre tornate*...:rotfl::rotfl:!Ma la cosa più assurda,e atroce sonos tato capace di farla con il mio primo amore...!Gli ho detto scopi o te ne vai....e lei è andata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


appunto, pure quella. E' ha rotto i coglioni in maniera davvero pesante... 
Alla faccia del primo amore... se n'è andata? Beh difficile darle torto


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> russe/ucraine/lettone me dicono....ahahahahah


quando lavoravo a Roma qualche anno fa avevo trovato in affitto a Tor Marancia, zona Piazza dei Navigatori (oscuro saprà), praticamente facevano da portiere allo stabile


----------



## ivanl (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che ti dico?fai qualcosa di forte,vattene a puttane,vattene a trans,vattene in qualche locale hard,vattè a vende il culo,magari anche a soli 5 euro,ma cazzo fai qualcosa che ti faccia uscire da quell'acquario fatto di tristezza e oblio.Daje bender basta,basta televisione,vattene al cinema a luci rosse,chiuditi dentro al bagno e intossicati di pippe,ti devi rompere un polso,devono chiamare i vigili per tirarti fuori,dai una scossa a sto scempio di vita che ti ritrovi,inculati una vecchia,un camionista,imbarcati su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana,vattene in carcere a raccogliere saponette nelle docce....MA VIVI....cazzo,vivi!


ODDIOOO!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
STANDING OVATION!


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quando lavoravo a Roma qualche anno fa avevo trovato in affitto a Tor Marancia, zona Piazza dei Navigatori (oscuro saprà), praticamente facevano da portiere allo stabile


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei di Roma? Io si, ma non ci abitavo da tantissimo tempo... è stata una sorpresa! Tanto valeva andare ad affittare una camera direttamente in un bordello...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sei di Roma? Io si, ma non ci abitavo da tantissimo tempo... è stata una sorpresa! Tanto valeva andare ad affittare una camera direttamente in un bordello...


Ci stanno le zoccole?


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci stanno le zoccole?


appena appena...


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> appunto, pure quella. E' ha rotto i coglioni in maniera davvero pesante...
> Alla faccia del primo amore... se n'è andata? Beh difficile darle torto


Ecco,la cosa stupenda,tanto per far capire a bender,e che andò via ed io:vedi di non passare più sotto casa mia,io e te non ci siamo mai conosciuti!!!Il giorno dopo ho messo mio fratello di guardia...e verso il tardo pomeriggio mi citofonò:a clà è passata....... ed è nata una guerra lunga 15 anni....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> ODDIOOO!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> STANDING OVATION!


Vedo che apprezzi le mie massime di vita....


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,la cosa stupenda,tanto per far capire a bender,e che andò via ed io:vedi di non passare più sotto casa mia,io e te non ci siamo mai conosciuti!!!Il giorno dopo ho messo mio fratello di guardia...e verso il tardo pomeriggio mi citofonò:a clà è passata....... *ed è nata una guerra lunga 15 anni.*...:rotfl::rotfl:


15 anni di rotture di coglioni? Peggio delle faide di qui...


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Alt*



Nobody ha detto:


> 15 anni di rotture di coglioni? Peggio delle faide di qui...


Rotture di coglioni?Ma magari solo quelle...no, la cosa è trascesa e non poco,per un pereodo sono stato anche attento quando tornavo la notte a casa...lasciamo stare,poi in privato ti racconto qualche espisodio....


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rotture di coglioni?Ma magari solo quelle...no, la cosa è trascesa e non poco,per un pereodo sono stato anche attento quando tornavo la notte a casa...lasciamo stare,poi in privato ti racconto qualche espisodio....


Ok...


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> gli servirebbe un amico che lo prende per i capelli e ce lo porta.. per localini, a mignotte, a fare qualche cazzata incredibile per dargli uno scossone..
> 
> da solo non lo farà mai..


disolito se uno di cazzate non nè ha fatte mai, la volta che le fa va molto male.
e poi non ho bisogno di farle,i risultati li conosco, per già visto.
comunque dopo l'ultima mail di risposta, non c'è più nulla da dire.


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo te chi fra le due ha più interesse a prenderti per il culo? Pensaci bene prima di rispondere.
> Poi non si tratta di fidarsi ciecamente ma di prendere in considerazione un punto di vista che non è il tuo.
> Woody Allen ha detto una roba tipo: se tu stai andando in una direzione e vedi che TUTTI quelli attorno a te stanno correndo nella direzione opposta, un dubbio fattelo venire.
> Poi fai benissimo a ragionare e sbagliare di testa tua, per carità.
> Però per ragionare davvero non devi escludere mai a priori i punti di vista diversi dal tuo: in questo modo, invece di una visione soggettiva, magari riesci ad averne una più oggettiva, perchè di solito il nostro cervello ci indica la strada più comoda, che non sempre porta da qualche parte.


proprio perchè non escludo gli altri punti di vista, mi vengono dubbi,io ho raccontato come vedevo io la cosa, ma  il dubbio che fosse diversa c'è l'ho sempre avuto.
come adesso sono abbastanza sicuro che quello che ha detto sia in parte distorto dal rancore, ma un piccolo dubbio c'è.
anche se non posso credere che ripudi tutti e 14 gli anni passati insieme e che io per lei sia solo una persona qualunque, con il quale ha fatto una vita che vita non era.
dopo questo basta ho capito


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo,è un anno e più che andiamo avanti con questa storia.A ME BENDER HA SODOMIZZATO I COGLIONI,e detto fra noi, penso anche che* l'ex donna di bender dia del tu ai piselli*....ma questa è una mia sensazione.....!E cazzo non è possibile,bender andiamo avanti o no?


ormai non stiamo più insieme,ed è palese che lo faccia visto che sta con una persona da mesi ormai.
questo ormai non mi tocca più.per assurdo invece mi dispiace pensare a come passa tutto l'altro tempo con l'altro,passeggiate, week end, cene ecc.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> proprio perchè non escludo gli altri punti di vista, mi vengono dubbi,io ho raccontato come vedevo io la cosa, ma il dubbio che fosse diversa c'è l'ho sempre avuto.
> come adesso sono abbastanza sicuro che quello che ha detto sia in parte distorto dal rancore, ma un piccolo dubbio c'è.
> anche se non posso credere che ripudi tutti e 14 gli anni passati insieme e che io per lei sia solo una persona qualunque, con il quale ha fatto una vita che vita non era.
> dopo questo basta ho capito


dai ragazzo, pensa che da adesso può solo migliorare.
E su quella cosa di cui tu non vuoi parlare ma che io credo di aver capito cosa sia... eddai, su.
E' solo questione di volontà: fissa una data e rispettala.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ormai non stiamo più insieme,ed è palese che lo faccia visto che sta con una persona da mesi ormai.
> questo ormai non mi tocca più.per assurdo invece mi dispiace pensare a come passa tutto l'altro tempo con l'altro,passeggiate, week end, cene ecc.



ti sei messo l'avatar della riscossa? bello

ma il cane ce l'hai ancora?


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma questo si è circondato di amici come lui.Una settimana con me, qui a roma,gli trovo un bell'alberghetto al tufello,passo la sera prenderlo,andiamo a via Salaria vicino la motorizazione, vado la mattina a riprenderlo,dopo una settimana o migliora,o finisce a valle giulia a vendersi il culo.Almeno fa na scelta nà vita....!


se volevo quello continuavo a incontrare gente su badoo. con l'ultima ragazza, mi ha detto ho visto che non cerchi l'avventura, non voglio illuderti per ora, ci frequentiamo e vediamo come va, poi ogni tanto alla sera capita che così senza che io chieda anche perchè chi se lo immagina, mi dica che è nel suo letto in compagnia, e sticazzi


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ghe pensi mi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se volevo quello continuavo a incontrare gente su badoo. con l'ultima ragazza, mi ha detto ho visto che non cerchi l'avventura, non voglio illuderti per ora, ci frequentiamo e vediamo come va, poi ogni tanto alla sera capita che così senza che io chieda anche perchè chi se lo immagina, mi dica che è nel suo letto in compagnia, e sticazzi


Zadig riammazzami ti prego


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ti sei messo l'avatar della riscossa? bello
> 
> ma il cane ce l'hai ancora?


il cane lo aveva adottato e registrato lei, è andato via con lei. mi ci ero affezzionato molto.
comunque me lo hanno già detto in molti, per ora un altro cane non lo prendo


----------



## drusilla (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender, e usare Badoo per il suo scopo che è, appunto, trovare una scopata? Un po di esperienza non ti guasterebbe. Con preservativo mi raccomando, non voglio avere niente sulla coscienza!!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> gli servirebbe un amico che lo prende per i capelli e ce lo porta.. per localini, a mignotte, a fare qualche cazzata incredibile per dargli uno scossone..
> 
> da solo non lo farà mai..



Purtroppo mi e'capitata una Bender femmina,e non c'e'niente fare stessa testa.Lei e'stata mollata dall'amante dopo 10 anni,e adesso dopo 2 mesi continua a dirmi che non dorme la notte pensando a lui.Prende i tranquillanti per quello,le ho provate tutto ma e'come parlare al mulo.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il cane lo aveva adottato e registrato lei, è andato via con lei. mi ci ero affezzionato molto.
> comunque me lo hanno già detto in molti, per ora un altro cane non lo prendo



senti ma perchè non vai a lavorare in un villaggio vacanze, visto che per ora non hai legami?
o su una nave crocera


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender, e usare Badoo per il suo scopo che è, appunto, trovare una scopata? Un po di esperienza non ti guasterebbe. Con preservativo mi raccomando, non voglio avere niente sulla coscienza!!


ehm... non ci riesco ok, è troppo strano, già provato con due persone e non sentivo nulla e non arrivavo mai al dunque.
forse adesso dopo l'ultima mail e la consapevolezza cambierà qualcosa, o forse devo aspettare di conoscere qualcuna fuori, vedremo


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Zadig riammazzami ti prego


ok, ma stavolta si cambia:


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il cane lo aveva adottato e registrato lei, è andato via con lei. mi ci ero affezzionato molto.
> comunque me lo hanno già detto in molti, per ora un altro cane non lo prendo


meglio di no: i cani sono empatici, e tu gli faresti venire il latte ai coglioni.


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> meglio di no: i cani sono empatici, e tu gli faresti venire il latte ai coglioni.


questi non sono insulti gratuiti vero, no è un consiglio vero, va bè


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> questi non sono insulti gratuiti vero, no è un consiglio vero, va bè


tutte e due le cose.
In realtà ispiri botte, non insulti, ma ci dobbiamo accontentare.


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> tutte e due le cose.
> In realtà ispiri botte, non insulti, ma ci dobbiamo accontentare.


ispiro botte, e dimmi vorresti darmele tu?solo per quello che traspare da come scrivo,se una persona è debole verso un altra, non è detto che lo sia con tutte sai.


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ispiro botte, e dimmi vorresti darmele tu?solo per quello che traspare da come scrivo,se una persona è debole verso un altra, non è detto che lo sia con tutte sai.


mi metterei in fila per dartele, e non per sadismo o voglia di litigare (che non ho mai), ma perchè mi sembra impossibile che non riesci a capire che dici cazzate su cazzate. E secondo me ci godi pure nel farle e nel reiterarle.
Poi, vabbè, se invece le botte me le dai tu, le prendo.
Ma resti sempre un coglione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ispiro botte, e dimmi vorresti darmele tu?solo per quello che traspare da come scrivo,se una persona è debole verso un altra, non è detto che lo sia con tutte sai.


Olè, Bender con un picco testosteronico!!!
Ragazzi sta reagendo! 
No davvero Bender, non sembri più tu, menomale dai.


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi metterei in fila per dartele, e non per sadismo o voglia di litigare (che non ho mai), ma perchè mi sembra impossibile che non riesci a capire che dici cazzate su cazzate. E secondo me ci godi pure nel farle e nel reiterarle.
> Poi, vabbè, se invece le botte me le dai tu, le prendo.
> Ma resti sempre un coglione.


a me sembra che cerchi la provocazione a tutti i costi, se una persona la pensa diversamente dice cazzate e tu per importi la meni, mah.
io penso che hai deciso che non sopportavi quello che dicevo, e mantieni questa linea. perchè anche se non sei daccordo con una persona, le cose si possono dire in maniera diversa.
già sono contento nell'essere trattato così, come no, in più starei pure recitando una parte da anni, sempre coerente, tra le altre cose.


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Olè, Bender con un picco testosteronico!!!
> Ragazzi sta reagendo!
> No davvero Bender, non sembri più tu, menomale dai.


eh ma si vede che recitavo un parte. 
io a sto punto non ci volevo arrivare, a litigare su un forum, mi è sempre sembrato assurdo, e non ha senso.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Simò*



Bender ha detto:


> eh ma si vede che recitavo un parte.
> io a sto punto non ci volevo arrivare, a litigare su un forum, mi è sempre sembrato assurdo, e non ha senso.



Bender tu devi cominciare ad insultare,a litigare,a pisciare sulle macchine,pisciare nelle ascensori,litigare in macchina,alle poste,mandare affanculo i camionisti,bender io e te dobbiamo vederci....


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh *ma si vede che recitavo un parte*.
> io a sto punto non ci volevo arrivare, a litigare su un forum, mi è sempre sembrato assurdo, e non ha senso.


no, purtroppo ma davvero tempo fa facevo fatica a credere che tu avessi perso così tanto di vista te stesso. 
Però adesso stai reagendo e questo è positivo.
E forse, forse... se litighi per difendere la tua posizione a qualcosa tutte ste scrollate servono.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender tu devi cominciare ad insultare,a litigare,a pisciare sulle macchine,pisciare nelle ascensori,litigare in macchina,alle poste,mandare affanculo i camionisti,bender io e te dobbiamo vederci....


si però non tutto assieme... sennò poi non sta più male per amore ma lo troviamo steso sull'asfalto...


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Olè, Bender con un picco testosteronico!!!
> Ragazzi sta reagendo!
> No davvero Bender, non sembri più tu, menomale dai.


mi è venuto un brividone!


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a me sembra che cerchi la provocazione a tutti i costi, se una persona la pensa diversamente dice cazzate e tu per importi la meni, mah.
> io penso che hai deciso che non sopportavi quello che dicevo, e mantieni questa linea. perchè anche se non sei daccordo con una persona, le cose si possono dire in maniera diversa.
> già sono contento nell'essere trattato così, come no, in più starei pure recitando una parte da anni, sempre coerente, tra le altre cose.


non sono solo io a dirti le stesse cose, ma un fottio di utenti. E tu perseveri.
Le stesse cose ti sono state dette in tutti i modi possibili, quindi non inventarti cazzate.
Per questo dico che ci godi. E, se non perseveri, allora non capisci. E, se non capisci, allora sei stupido.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> si però non tutto assieme... sennò poi non sta più male per amore ma lo troviamo steso sull'asfalto...



Anche quello può servire.Deve fare qualche rissa al centro anziani,importunare le suore in chiesa,mettersi sul cavalcavia dell'autostrada e far vedere il culo ai camionisti,girare nei parchi e tirare fuori il cazzo davanti a tutti,insomma deve crescere in modo sano....come è successo a tutto noi.


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche quello può servire.Deve fare qualche rissa al centro anziani,importunare le suore in chiesa,mettersi sul cavalcavia dell'autostrada e far vedere il culo ai camionisti,girare nei parchi e tirare fuori il cazzo davanti a tutti,insomma deve crescere in modo sano....come è successo a tutto noi.


non è meglio se inizia per gradi, magari partendo con la mano morta sull'autobus?


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender tu devi cominciare ad insultare,a litigare,a pisciare sulle macchine,pisciare nelle ascensori,litigare in macchina,alle poste,mandare affanculo i camionisti,bender io e te dobbiamo vederci....




















e un atteggiamento del genere mi farebbe sembrare una persona migliore, in quale universo parallero.
si mi farebbe piacere vederti, sarei curioso di vedere se saresti ingrado di parlare come parli qui anche in un bar

	
	
		
		
	


	




non è una sfida, ma sarebbe surreale


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e un atteggiamento del genere mi farebbe sembrare una persona migliore, in quale universo parallero.
> si mi farebbe piacere vederti, sarei curioso di vedere se saresti ingrado di parlare come parli qui anche in un bar
> 
> 
> ...


surreale?
Surreale?


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non sono solo io a dirti le stesse cose, ma un fottio di utenti. E tu perseveri.
> Le stesse cose ti sono state dette in tutti* i modi* possibili, quindi non inventarti cazzate.
> Per questo dico che ci godi. E, se non perseveri, allora non capisci. E, se non capisci, allora sei stupido.


sono proprio i tuoi di modi,anche JB li ha,ma con tutti a 360 gradi, invece tu sei selettivo, quindi la vedo sul personale.
era perseverare può darsi,ma prima di mollare volevo solo essere sicuro, lei mi ha risposto, tutto quello che potevo fare l'ho tentato, basta.
non potevo mollare solo perchè lo sentivo da voi


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sono proprio i tuoi di modi,anche JB li ha,ma con tutti a 360 gradi, invece tu sei selettivo, quindi la vedo sul personale.
> era perseverare può darsi,ma prima di mollare volevo solo essere sicuro, lei mi ha risposto, tutto quello che potevo fare l'ho tentato, basta.
> non potevo mollare solo perchè lo sentivo da voi


infatti sei tu che avresti dovuto dirti di mollare, da solo. Tempo fa.
E comunque se ho ben capito è lei che ti ha mollato, non tu.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> e un atteggiamento del genere mi farebbe sembrare una persona migliore, in quale universo parallero.
> si mi farebbe piacere vederti, sarei curioso di vedere se saresti ingrado di parlare come parli qui anche in un bar
> 
> 
> ...



Mettersi a pisciare a 43 anni sulle macchine non è molto indicato.Questi sono passaggi di vita necessari bender,quante volte al vecchietto in macchina che andava piano ho tirato fuori il culo dal finestrino?avevo un'altra età,ma sono cose che ho fatto.Tu invece cosa hai da raccontare?No,non diventeresti una persona migliore,ma incominceresti a VIVERE E A CAPIRE QUELLO CHE VUOI E QUELLO CHE NON VUOI,POI potresti cominciare a capire chi sei ,cosa sei e cosa non sei.Ora, io non dico che puoi arrivare dove sono arrivato io.....,però perché non migliorarti?E magari un domani incrociare la tua ex..... con una bella donna vicino,una bella macchina,un bel vestito,portamento regale,schiena dritta e cazzo di fuori,ma vuoi mettere?E lei che si chiederà:hai capito quel coglionazzo....,adesso è diventato un uomo,e mentre lei ti osserva ammirata. tu fai anche finta di non vederla mentre tocchi il pisello ad un conducente dell'autobus....pensi all'invidia di lei.Bender il mondo non è il cortile di casa tua....


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> infatti sei tu che avresti dovuto dirti di mollare, da solo. Tempo fa.
> E comunque se ho ben capito è lei che ti ha mollato, non tu.


si è lei che mi ha mollato, è anche lei che mi scriveva su skype dopo, o che mi ha detto che se non aspettavo ci sarebbe rimasta male, e che ha detto che magari non si può dire avrebbe cambiato idea.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sono proprio i tuoi di modi,anche JB li ha,ma con tutti a 360 gradi, invece tu sei selettivo, quindi la vedo sul personale.
> era perseverare può darsi,ma prima di mollare volevo solo essere sicuro, lei mi ha risposto, tutto quello che potevo fare l'ho tentato, basta.
> *non potevo mollare solo perchè lo sentivo da voi*


Corretto. Avresti dovuto farlo perchè era l'unica cosa da fare.
Tu sei andato oltre il normale tentare, Bender: tu sei arrivato all'accanimento terapeutico di un rapporto, forse pure al vilipendio del cadavere di un rapporto.
Il vosro rapporto era già morto quando lei chattava al fantasma mentre era a letto con te, vedi un po' tu.
Quello che c'è stato dopo, quel tentare a tutti i costi a testa bassa contro il buonsenso e contro l'evidenza, ha probabilmente fatto sì solo che lei ti vedesse sotto la peggiore delle luci.
Ma a vedere questa realtà ci metterai ancora qualche tempo.
Tu ti sei fatto del male e se hai sbagliato hai pagato sulla tua pelle e fino a qui non devi nulla a nessuno se non a te stesso.
Però ricordati che gli errori, se non impariamo nulla, oltre che dolorosi diventano stupidi.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> si è lei che mi ha mollato, è anche lei che mi scriveva su skype dopo, o che mi ha detto che se non aspettavo ci sarebbe rimasta male, e che ha detto che magari non si può dire avrebbe cambiato idea.



Si,e sai perché?lei non voleva stare da sola fra il passaggio da un cazzo all'altro......Dovevi aspettare che prendesse un'altra sberla di carne nelle mutande,tu eri la sua rete di protezione capito?quando ha preso grandinate di cazzo a iosa ti ha dato il ben servito...non il massimo.A BENDER non è per qualcosa ma io non aspetto NESSUNO.Se la mia lei mi dice:aspetta che devo pensare....io rispondo:bene pensa da sola quando hai deciso vediamo se mi trovi...Aò MA CHE STAMO AI CAZZI DELL'ALTRI?che si assumesse i rischi delle sue azioni.....


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mettersi a pisciare a 43 anni sulle macchine non è molto indicato.Questi sono passaggi di vita necessari bender,quante volte al vecchietto in macchina che andava piano ho tirato fuori il culo dal finestrino?avevo un'altra età,ma sono cose che ho fatto.Tu invece cosa hai da raccontare?No,non diventeresti una persona migliore,ma incominceresti a VIVERE E A CAPIRE QUELLO CHE VUOI E QUELLO CHE NON VUOI,POI potresti cominciare a capire chi sei ,cosa sei e cosa non sei.Ora, io non dico che puoi a..
> .rrivare dove sono arrivato io.....,però perché non migliorarti?E magari un domani incrociare la tua ex..... con una bella donna vicino,una bella macchina,un bel vestito,portamento regale,schiena dritta e cazzo di fuori,ma vuoi mettere?E lei che si chiederà:hai capito quel coglionazzo....,adesso è diventato un uomo,e mentre lei ti *osserva ammirata. tu fai anche finta di non vederla mentre tocchi il pisello ad un conducente dell'autobus....p*ensi all'invidia di lei.Bender il mondo non è il cortile di casa tua....


Trovo questo passaggio inquietante Oscu...


.


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Mettersi a pisciare a 43 anni sulle macchine* non è molto indicato.Questi sono passaggi di vita necessari bender,quante volte al vecchietto in macchina che andava piano ho tirato fuori il culo dal finestrino?avevo un'altra età,ma sono cose che ho fatto.Tu invece cosa hai da raccontare?No,non diventeresti una persona migliore,ma incominceresti a VIVERE E A CAPIRE QUELLO CHE VUOI E QUELLO CHE NON VUOI,POI potresti cominciare a capire chi sei ,cosa sei e cosa non sei.Ora, io non dico che puoi arrivare dove sono arrivato io.....,però perché non migliorarti?E magari un domani incrociare la tua ex..... con una bella donna vicino,una bella macchina,un bel vestito,portamento regale,schiena dritta e cazzo di fuori,ma vuoi mettere?E lei che si chiederà:hai capito quel coglionazzo....,adesso è diventato un uomo,e mentre lei ti osserva ammirata. tu fai anche finta di non vederla mentre tocchi il pisello ad un conducente dell'autobus....pensi all'invidia di lei.Bender il mondo non è il cortile di casa tua....


non mi riferivo certo a quello, ma al tuo linguaggio un po oltre

	
	
		
		
	


	




.
vedi ora non so bene come rispondere,per non essere frainteso.
ecco tu dici che per vivere e capire cosa voglio bisogna a volte andare oltre i nostri limiti
da quello che ho letto di te non bevi alcolici, e non fumi nulla

	
	
		
		
	


	




, anche per me è lo stesso, ma lo sapevo già senza dover provare.
il fatto di suscitare invidia non sono daccordo,la macchina, i vestiti belli

	
	
		
		
	


	




,non sono proprio così.
la vita non la vedo come questa competizione con tutti, su tutti i fronti, anche perchè magari vinci da una parte ma perdi da un altra.
penso che se devi lottare lo puoi fare per qualcosa che vuoi tu,ma per fare invidia ad altri no, anzi forse è più bello essere vestiti normale, avere la bicicletta e il sorriso,allora si che vedendoti penseranno ma chhe cazzo ha da essere felice, che non ha niente mentre io ho tutto?


----------



## Bender (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e sai perché?lei non voleva stare da sola fra il passaggio da un cazzo all'altro......Dovevi aspettare che prendesse un'altra sberla di carne nelle mutande,tu eri la sua rete di protezione capito?quando ha preso grandinate di cazzo a iosa ti ha dato il ben servito...non il massimo.A BENDER non è per qualcosa ma io non aspetto NESSUNO.Se la mia lei mi dice:aspetta che devo pensare....io rispondo:bene pensa da sola quando hai deciso vediamo se mi trovi...Aò MA CHE STAMO AI CAZZI DELL'ALTRI?che si assumesse i rischi delle sue azioni.....


non credo sia una legge universale,hai detto che mi è capitata una brava ragazza,quindi per me l'atteggiamento da prendere era diverso.
il suo carattere era molto simile al mio per certi versi, era una ragazza semplice e tranquilla, per questo ho agito così e poi c'erano troppi anni in ballo per chiudere in un attimo, con frase ad effetto


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e sai perché?lei non voleva stare da sola fra il passaggio da un cazzo all'altro......Dovevi aspettare che prendesse un'altra sberla di carne nelle mutande,tu eri la sua rete di protezione capito?quando ha preso grandinate di cazzo a iosa ti ha dato il ben servito...non il massimo.A BENDER non è per qualcosa ma io non aspetto NESSUNO.Se la mia lei mi dice:aspetta che devo pensare....io rispondo:bene pensa da sola quando hai deciso vediamo se mi trovi...Aò MA CHE STAMO AI CAZZI DELL'ALTRI?che si assumesse i rischi delle sue azioni.....


giustissimo!
Inoltre auguro a bender che, prima possibile, si rilegga e si dica: "minchia che pirla sono stato", il tutto mentre una strappona glielo ciuccia così forte da fargli entrare il lenzuolo nel culo.
Ma forse i miei sono sogni: idiota zerbino è, idiota zerbino rimane.


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> giustissimo!
> Inoltre auguro a bender che, prima possibile, si rilegga e si dica: "minchia che pirla sono stato", il tutto mentre una strappona *glielo ciuccia così forte da fargli entrare il lenzuolo nel culo.*
> Ma forse i miei sono sogni: idiota zerbino è, idiota zerbino rimane.



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> giustissimo!
> Inoltre auguro a bender che, prima possibile, si rilegga e si dica: "minchia che pirla sono stato",* il tutto mentre una strappona glielo ciuccia così forte da fargli entrare il lenzuolo nel culo.*
> Ma forse i miei sono sogni: idiota zerbino è, idiota zerbino rimane.


Ma cazzo che immagine!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma cazzo che immagine!!! :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma cazzo che immagine!!! :rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non è che scoppierete a ridere la prossima volta che vi troverete in quella situazione?


----------



## zadig (1 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


beh se soffia forte gli fa venire la pancia!


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Non è che scoppierete a ridere la prossima volta che vi troverete in quella situazione?


Posso anche ridere, spero non a denti stretti...


----------



## Fantastica (1 Aprile 2015)

Al di là di tutto io invidio a bender la fortuna d'esser stato adottato da oscuro, eh...


----------



## Alessandra (1 Aprile 2015)

*oscuro*

Approvo tutto quello che hai detto a Bender.
Bender, inizia a provare il potere di mandare anche affanculo la gente che se lo merita....e' liberatorio.... 
ho avuto l'impressione,  mentre raccontavi della tua ex, di remissivita' da parte tua, passivita'....

Con un corso accelerato di maestro Oscuro passi sicuramente da passivo ad attivo. ....
pensaci


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Approvo tutto quello che hai detto a Bender.
> Bender, inizia a provare il potere di mandare anche affanculo la gente che se lo merita....e' liberatorio....
> ho avuto l'impressione,  mentre raccontavi della tua ex, di remissivita' da parte tua, passivita'....
> 
> ...


Grazie per il maestro.So di meritarlo,ma così' mi fai sentire vecchio a 43 anni.


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> giustissimo!
> Inoltre auguro a bender che, prima possibile, si rilegga e si dica: "minchia che pirla sono stato", il tutto *mentre una strappona glielo ciuccia così forte da fargli entrare il lenzuolo nel culo.*
> Ma forse i miei sono sogni: idiota zerbino è, idiota zerbino rimane.



:facepalm:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Al di là di tutto io invidio a bender la fortuna d'esser stato *adottato da oscuro*, eh...



ecco, te vedi de annà a giocà più in là... che qua la sabbia è finita da un pezzo


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per il maestro.So di meritarlo,ma così' mi fai sentire vecchio a 43 anni.


Chi ha qualcosa da dire, puo' essere maestro a qualsiasi età


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Alessà*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Chi ha qualcosa da dire, puo' essere maestro a qualsiasi età


Mi fai arrossire,io sono timido.


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2015)

Bender, 

Pensa che un mio collega adesso ha 49 anni ed è con me a Nanjing (Cina), pensa che prima aveva convissuto per 20 anni con una donna, ma poi è successo qualcosa di brutto e dopo averla cercata si sostenerla. lui ha dovuto lasciarla.
Adesso questo nostro collega, che non è un super dotato da manicomio, vive da solo, vive bene e ha un giro di gentili donzellette "curiose".
Il consiglio del momento, vieni a trovarmi in Cina, ti do due dritte, tromba come un riccio queste belle ragazzuole (almeno te puoi), e fidati con i numeri che ci sono qui vedo in ogni dove ragazze davvero incredibili (ed anche ragazze orride). Vedi, dopo un mese in Cina penso che della tua ex te ne sarai dimenticato...il problema sarà scappare dalle locali che to vorranno presentare alla famiglia 

Saluti
Daniele


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2015)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bender,
> 
> Pensa che un mio collega adesso ha 49 anni ed è con me a Nanjing (Cina), pensa che prima aveva convissuto per 20 anni con una donna, ma poi è successo qualcosa di brutto e dopo averla cercata si sostenerla. lui ha dovuto lasciarla.
> Adesso questo nostro collega, che non è un super dotato da manicomio, vive da solo, vive bene e ha un giro di gentili donzellette "curiose".
> ...


*DANIELE VAFFANCULO.*


----------



## Bender (7 Aprile 2015)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bender,
> 
> Pensa che un mio collega adesso ha 49 anni ed è con me a Nanjing (Cina), pensa che prima aveva convissuto per 20 anni con una donna, ma poi è successo qualcosa di brutto e dopo averla cercata si sostenerla. lui ha dovuto lasciarla.
> Adesso questo nostro collega, che non è un super dotato da manicomio, vive da solo, vive bene e ha un giro di gentili donzellette "curiose".
> ...


venire in cina
io sono un po sociofobico, andare in un paese dove sarei identificato da subito come uno straniero e al centro degli sguardi di gran parte delle persone sarebbe un inferno, e poi venire per cosa solo per avere tante esperienze sessuali, non fa proprio per me, poi anche trovassi la persona giusta ci sarebbero troppe differenze culturali.
dovrei trovare un italiana li:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
tanto vale cercarla nel mio paese no


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2015)

Bender,

Scusa se te lo dico, ma...non hai capito un cavolo dalla vita! Suvvia, preferisci masturbarti come un macaco pensando alla tua ex?

Ne sei proprio certo? Guarda che non solo sono esperienze sessuali qui, ma queste gentili donzellette sono anche buone fino all'inverosimile, diciamo un toccasana per un cuore fragile come il tuo.

Ciao


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2015)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bender,
> 
> Pensa che un mio collega adesso ha 49 anni ed è con me a Nanjing (Cina), pensa che prima aveva convissuto per 20 anni con una donna, ma poi è successo qualcosa di brutto e dopo averla cercata si sostenerla. lui ha dovuto lasciarla.
> Adesso questo nostro collega, che non è un super dotato da manicomio, vive da solo, vive bene e ha un giro di gentili donzellette "curiose".
> ...


cioè... ma per trombare qua e là senza impegno dovrebbe andare in Cina?


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> cioè... ma per trombare qua e là senza impegno dovrebbe andare in Cina?


Che per quello basterebbe girare in alcuni quartieri delle nostre città...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che per quello basterebbe girare in alcuni quartieri delle nostre città...


si, appunto... non ho mica capito il consiglio


----------



## zadig (8 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> cioè... ma per trombare qua e là senza impegno dovrebbe andare in Cina?


esatto.
Bender non scoperebbe nemmeno se una donna gli cadesse sul pisello.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> esatto.
> Bender non scoperebbe nemmeno *se una donna gli cadesse sul pisello*.


 in Cina pare che sia frequente... piovono giù dal cielo donne arrapate :sonar:


----------



## zadig (8 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> in Cina pare che sia frequente... piovono giù dal cielo donne arrapate :sonar:


mi hanno detto che quando trombano emettono suoni tipi "gni gni gni"... :rotfl:

chissà se Daniele conferma! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi hanno detto che quando trombano emettono suoni tipi "gni gni gni"... :rotfl:
> 
> chissà se Daniele conferma! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ti smentisco io, ho vissuto mesi avendo come vicina una esuberante ragazzona cinese e non cigolava.


----------



## Bender (8 Aprile 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> Comunque io che non ti leggevo da tanto qualche cambiamento l'ho notato...  mi sembri meno musone e più allegro.
> 
> Spero proprio che presto troverai na DONNA come si deve!!!


per forza dovevo cambiare,non avevo tante scelte
però me lo sarei voluto tanto evitare sto cambiamento


----------



## Alessandra (9 Aprile 2015)

*Ciao Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Bender,
> 
> Scusa se te lo dico, ma...non hai capito un cavolo dalla vita! Suvvia, preferisci masturbarti come un macaco pensando alla tua ex?
> 
> ...


Grande Daniele!
E' sempre un piacere leggerti!


----------



## Bender (9 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> esatto.
> Bender non scoperebbe nemmeno se una donna gli cadesse sul pisello.


il solito simpaticone,semplicemente non ha senso farlo tanto per farlo almeno è quello che penso fino ad ora, poi chissà,si cambia, ma spero di rimanere lo stesso per certe cose


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il solito simpaticone,semplicemente non ha senso farlo tanto per farlo almeno è quello che penso fino ad ora, poi chissà,si cambia, *ma spero di rimanere lo stesso per certe cose*


Bella merda, bravo.


----------



## Bender (9 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella merda, bravo.


non ho detto per tutto.di te si sa poco o nulla, ma sono convinto che se hai una compagna o una moglie, anche se non lo ammetterai mai, per certe cose la pensi come me


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> non ho detto per tutto.di te si sa poco o nulla, ma sono convinto che se hai una compagna o una moglie, anche se non lo ammetterai mai, per certe cose la pensi come me


Bender devi provarci con una....!Dai...una di qui dentro.


----------



## Tradito? (9 Aprile 2015)

oops


----------



## zadig (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender devi provarci con una....!Dai...una di qui dentro.


è più facile che Giuliano Ferrara passi in una strettoia che Bender ci provi con una del forum!


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> è più facile che Giuliano Ferrara passi in una strettoia che Bender ci provi con una del forum!


Zadig deve cominciare....che ne so da simy?:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zadig deve cominciare....che ne so da simy?:rotfl:


poveraccia... :rotfl::rotfl:
Organizziamo un glory hole con le utenti!


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> poveraccia... :rotfl::rotfl:
> Organizziamo un glory hole con le utenti!


Io li vedrei alla grande.


----------



## zadig (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io li vedrei alla grande.


a lei serve uno che abbia la cresta, ma non fatta di capelli come ce l'ha Bender!


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> a lei serve uno che abbia la cresta, ma non fatta di capelli come ce l'ha Bender!


Un brav'uomo,con 3 cm di pisello,un pò moscio,e tanta tristezza fra le gambe.


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2015)

piantatela tutti e due... non sono in vena oggi eh...


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> piantatela tutti e due... non sono in vena oggi eh...


DIllo a me...guarda che avatar...


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un brav'uomo,con 3 cm di pisello,un pò moscio,e tanta tristezza fra le gambe.


ma vi rendete conto che state rattristando tutto il forum?


----------



## zadig (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un brav'uomo,con 3 cm di pisello,un pò moscio,e tanta tristezza fra le gambe.


3 centimetri? Beato lui... non tromba ma almeno è superdotato!


----------



## zadig (9 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> piantatela tutti e due... non sono in vena oggi eh...


ma come... ti difendiamo sempre!
Ok, allora pappati bender.


----------



## zadig (9 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma vi rendete conto che state rattristando tutto il forum?


mi sono venuti i complessi di inferiorità... magari avessi 3 cm di felicità!


----------



## Bender (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> DIllo a me...guarda che avatar...


come mai questo avatar femminile?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Ciao*



Bender ha detto:


> come mai questo avatar femminile?


Una forma di protesta contro le donne del forum,che promettono e non danno....


----------



## Bender (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zadig deve cominciare....che ne so da simy?:rotfl:


non ho l'altezza minima richiestalo aveva accennato Stark almeno 1,80
io sono solo 1,73


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> come mai questo avatar femminile?



vuole essere la prima donna del forum con cui ci provi


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> vuole essere la prima donna del forum con cui ci provi


E sono due....


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sono due....



:fischio:


----------



## Bender (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una forma di protesta contro le donne del forum,che promettono e non danno....


ma tanto tu mica sei preso in causa no, tu non puoi prendere anche se darebbero, quindi non si pone il problema no


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non ho l'altezza minima richiesta*lo aveva accennato Stark almeno 1,80*
> io sono solo 1,73


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sono due....


Ma chi è il tuo avatar?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi è il tuo avatar?


Una forma di protesta contro le donne del forum.


----------



## banshee (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una forma di protesta contro le donne del forum.


ma quello di prima era Glenn Quegmire o sbaglio?


----------



## Bender (9 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma quello di prima era Glenn Quegmire o sbaglio?


si anche io lo pensavo dalla mascella però glio occhiali scuri e poi non aveva la classica camicia rossa hawaiana


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma quello di prima era Glenn Quegmire o sbaglio?


Sbagli.


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> ma quello di prima era Glenn Quegmire o sbaglio?


No quello torna appena finisce la protesta.Ma torna triste.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una forma di protesta contro le donne del forum.


Spero finisca presto la protesta :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spero finisca presto la protesta :rotfl:


Già finita....tanto non serve a nulla.


----------

